# בדיקות פוריות ובדיקות גנטיות לפני חתונה



## חתונה הפוכה (18/1/13)

בדיקות פוריות ובדיקות גנטיות לפני חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האהבה שלכם פורחת עד השמים, אתם רוצים להתחתן, רק שבשונה מאצל הציבור הדתי 
למשל שעורך בדיקות התאמה גנטיות לפני החתונה - אצל הציבור החילוני - אין בכלל 
מודעות לעניין 

בדיוק כמו שלא מומלץ לעשות קיצורי דרך לפני שעוברים לסקס, ולהיבדק, 
רצוי שזוג שחושב על הבאת תינוק לעולם יבין שעם כל הכבוד לאהבה שלהם 
זה לא אחראי לא ללכת להיבדק לפני גנטית וגם פוריות 

נכון, זה נושא רגיש, אבל להיפך, אם יש אהבה אמיתית בין בני הזוג, ויש פתיחות, אפשר לדבר על הכל,
להיות אחראיים ולא לסמוך על המזל

אז הדיון הבא מוקדש לשאלה הרת גורל שאינה על מנות, עיצוב, ושמלת כלה, 
איך מבטיחים שהבעל והאשה יש פוריות תקינה ? ושהזיווג ביניהם אינו בעייתי מבחינה גנטית ?

איזה בדיקות אתן עשיתן לפני החתונה ?


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

לא עשיתי. 
כשנרצה להביא ילדים, נעשה בדיקות גנטיות.
ואם יש בעיה מסויימת, תמיד אפשר לאמץ ילדים.


----------



## yael rosen (18/1/13)




----------



## לי אור ה (18/1/13)

ממליצה על אירגון "דור ישרים" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בת דודה שלי העדיפה לבטל ברגע האחרון חתונה כי הבדיקות שלהם הראו סיכוי גבוה למחלה קשה 
היא נשואה היום ויש לה ילדים מקסימים, מבחור שהכירה אחרי 

לדעתי, זה הדבר הראשון שעושים, עוד לפני שמודיעים להורים, בטח לפני שמזמינים 
אולם ושמלת כלה 

תחפשו בגוגל "דור ישרים"


מתוך ויקיפדיה:

דור ישרים - אגודה למניעת מחלות גנטיות (הקיצור המקובל: דור ישרים) הוא מלכ"ר שמטרתו להפחית את שכיחותן של מחלות תורשתיות קשות בקרב האוכלוסייה היהודית. הארגון מבצע בדיקות סקר גנטיות ומיידע בני זוג השוקלים להשתדך האם ילדיהם עלולים לחלות במחלות גנטיות. הארגון פועל בעיקר בקרב הציבור החרדי בעולם, וגם בקרב חלקים מהציבור הדתי בישראל, מאחר שהפלה של עובר החולה במחלה גנטית אינה הליך פשוט לפי ההלכה.

הארגון נוסד בארצות הברית ב-1984 על ידי יוסף עקשטיין ששכל ארבעה מילדיו שלקו בטאי זקס, והחליט לפעול כדי למנוע הישנות מקרים דומים‏[1]. עקשטיין ממשיך לעמוד בראש הארגון‏[2]. ב־1986 הוקם הסניף הישראלי של הארגון.

העמותה מפעילה גם את בנק הדם הטבורי "בדמייך חיי".


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

דור ישרים.. 
עושים בדיקות רק לזוגות שעוד לא נפגשו בכלל, ולא לזוגות שכבר מאורסים..


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

נשלחה לי ההודעה לפני שסיימתי.. 
אז אני אוסיף כאן-

לדור ישרים ניגשים אנשים מהמגזר הדתי והחרדי בד"כ, לבד, ועושים בדיקות דם עוד לפני שהם מתחילים לפגוש אנשים מהמין השני למטרות נישואין.
כשהם פוגשים מישהו מסויים, בודקים עם דור ישרים על פי תעודת הזהות אם יש התאמה גנטית ואם אין בעיות של נשאות של גנים שעשויים לגרום למחלות שונות (אם אחד נשא והשני לא אז זה בסדר, אבל אם שניהם נשאים זו בעיה) ולפי זה מחליטים אם להמשיך את הקשר או לא. 

הארגון הזה לא ממש רלוונטי למגזר החילוני..


----------



## לי אור ה (18/1/13)

את הבדיקות לעשות לפני שמודיעים להורים 
זה גם הדעה שלי וזה מה שכתבתי 

אני לא יודעת דרך מי עשתה בת דודה שלי את הבדיקות האלו לפני שהחליטה לבטל את החתונה 
אני יודעת שאחרי זה היא ממליצה לכולם לא להגיע לזה בכלל ולעשות את הבדיקות האלו 
בתחילת הקשר 

הרבה יותר פשוט לעשות את הבדיקות לפני 
מאשר לחיות חיים שלמים עם תינוקות וילדים שבגלל שחסכנו בדיקה סובלים


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

לא הבנת אותי. 
בדור ישרים עושים את הבדיקות לפני שבכלל נפגשים. לא אחרי שנים שהזוג יחד ורוצים להתחתן.
מעבר לזה, גם בקופת חולים את יכולה לעשות את אותן בדיקות גנטיות, ובאמת עושים את זה לפני שרוצים להביא ילדים לעולם.

אישית, אני יודעת שאני רוצה לחיות את חיי עם בן זוגי, לא משנה אם יש בנינו התאמה גנטית או לא. נכון שאני רוצה להביא ילדים משלי לעולם, אבל אם יש בעיה עם זה, אני אאמץ ילדים. 

רוב הזוגות החילונים שהתארסו, הם זוגות ותיקים שנמצאים יחד שנה לפחות (בד"כ). אנשים שכבר נקשרו זה לזה ולא רוצים להיפרד אלא לחיות יחד כל חייהם. הסבירות (בעיניי, כמובן) שזוג כזה ייפרד בגלל אי התאמה גנטית היא קטנה.

לכן דור ישרים לא ממש רלוונטי. זה ארגון שממילא לא מוכן לעשות בדיקות לזוגות שכבר התארסו, כי המטרה שלהם היא שאנשים שלא מתאימים גנטית בכלל לא ייפגשו מלכתחילה...


----------



## orit a11 (18/1/13)

אני ממש לא חושבת שצריך לעשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נכון אולי זה טיפה מפחיד.
אבל אני כבר בחרתי את האדם שאיתו אני רוצה לחיות את החיים שלי
וגם אם חלילה תהיה לנו בעיה להביא ילדים זה לא ישנה לי את ההחלטה.
תמיד אפשר לאמץ (וזה אפילו מבורך)
(ואת האמת שאם יתאפשר לי כלכלית אני מאוד רוצה בנוסף לילדים שלי לאמץ ילד)


----------



## ZimmerTLV (18/1/13)

מסכימה לגמרי 
זה ממש לא שיקול בבחירת הבעל לדעתי. 
אם בורחים בני זוג מתאימים אפשר לעבור ביחד דברים כאלה (שלא נדע), אני לא יכולה לדמיין אישה שתבחר בעל לפי היכולת שלו לעשות ילדים בלבד או שתפסול גבר שאוהבת בגלל אי יכולתו. 

ברור שלפני שעושים ילדים עם בן הזוג שבחרת מהסיבות הנכונות אז צריך להיבדק, אבל ממש לא לפני החתונה. 

אצל החילונים, אם כבר עשו פה את ההפרדה, הנישואים הם יותר מכלי להבאת ילדים, הם שותפות לדרך.


----------



## toxic babe (18/1/13)

זה חשוב 
בעיניי זה פחות רלוונטי לזיווג אלא לאחר הנישואים לבדוק האם הזוג נשא למחלות גנטיות זה מאוד רצוי, בעיקר אלה שמתחתנים עם אנשים מאותה עדה.
יש מחלות מאוד לא סימפטיות כמו CF, טייזקס ועוד המון מחלות ומספיק ששני ההורים יהיו נשאים והם אפילו לא מודעים לכך, התינוק שלהם עלול להכלל באחוזים הפחות טובים של הסטטיסטיקה. למשל CF אם שני ההורים נשאים יש סיכוי של 25% שהתינוק יחלה וזה המון. בכל אופן, בארץ עושים המון בדיקות בזמן ההריון ואצל הציבור החילוני יש פחות דילמה האם להפיל או לא במקרה של מום/מחלה קשה מאשר לציבור הדתי.


----------



## shira3121 (18/1/13)

לא עשינו כלום וזה נראה לי לא רלוונטי 
אבל גם אם כן לא הינו עושים . ידענו שהזיווג לא בעייתי מבחינה גנטית כי אני רוסיה והוא תימני אז אין יותר מעורב מזה אבל שוב גם אם שנינו הינו אשכנזים לא הייתי עושה כי יש כל כך הרבה מחלות גנטיות ויש בעיות פוריות שלא ניתן לראות (כל הבלתי מוסברים).


----------



## Bobbachka (18/1/13)

בעיני זה לא רלוונטי לציבור החילוני 
בדיקות פוריות או בדיקות גנטיות רלוונטיות לפני החתונה לציבור הדתי/חרדי שנוטה להינשא לאחר מספר מועט של חודשי היכרות (לעיתים מבלי להכיר לעומק את בן הזוג) ויש בסביבתי כמה וכמה חבר'ה שטוענים שמספר פגישות לפני החתונה זה די והותר כדי להכיר בן אדם (לא!).
באופן כזה, אולי יש הגיון לעשות את הבדיקות לפני החתונה. 
בני הזוג אינם מכירים הרבה זמן, הם אולי מחבבים זה את זה, אולי אפילו מאוהבים, אבל הם לא חברי נפש וקשורים באופן בלתי נפרד אחד בחיים של השני. ואז השיקול של התאמה גנטית יכול להיות שיקול קר וחותך.
אני עובדת עם בחור דתי שפסל בת זוג שעימה נפגש (בשידוך) במשך חודשיים כי היו לה כאבי בטן לעיתים קרובות והרופאים לא גילו מה הבעיה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כן, כן, באופן קר ומנוכר הוא החליט שזו סיבה לסיום הקשר.
אולי לנו זה נראה הזוי, אבל בחינתו זו היתה החלטה לגיטימית- היא אומנם בחורה טובה אבל "הוא לא מוכן להסתבך". כשאתה נפגש עם בן זוג 4-5 פגישות, זה לא ממש קשה לחתוך בגלל סיבות מעין אלה.

ולענייננו- מרבית האנשים בציבור החילוני מכירים את בני הזוג שלהם שנים לפני החתונה (וגם אם לא שנים מדובר בקשרים מאוד מאוד אינטנסיבים). בני הזוג הופכים להיות חלק בלתי נפרד מהחיים שלהם ולא משנה מה תראה המפה הגנטית- זו לא תהיה סיבה לפרידה.
כשאתה אוהב מישהו מעומק הלב אתה תוכל להתמודד עימו מול כל התחזיות האפשריות- זו המהות של זוגיות טובה בעיני.


----------



## Hadas 87 (19/1/13)

ההודעה שלך ממש ממחישה 
את הצביעות שיש בעולם הדתי. לא משנה כמה הם ינסו להפוך את זה ולהציג את זה בצורה כזו שרק הם שומרים על האהבה (כי החילונים הולכים למיטה בדייט הראשון לדעתם...) ורק להם יש את המתכון הנכון לזוגיות בריאה (שמירת נידה וכל זה..) בפועל הם כ"כ צבועים כי הם מתכנתים את עצמם במי להתאהב, מי ראוי יותר ומי ראוי פחות. יש להם איזה תורה שמזכירה טיפה את תורת הגזע של היטלר (סליחה על ההשוואה המזעזעת) שמקטלגת את האנשים לפי טובים יותר ולפי טובים פחות וכמובן אנשים שהמקצוע שלהם זה שדכנים שמתאימים בין הטובים יותר לטובים יותר ובין הטובים פחות לטובים פחות. אנשים עם מחלות מסוימות לעולם לא ישודכו לאנשים בריאים. הם הוציאו לגמרי את הפרמטרים של התאהבות, מקריות, חיבור וגורל מכל המשחק שנקרא "זוגיות". הכל מתוכנת. הכל לפי כללים, שחס וחלילה אף לא ירגיש פראייר שעשה עסקה לא מוצלחת וחס וחלילה קיבל מישהי עם כאבי בטן שיכל לקבל מישהי בעלת אישור מרופא שלעולם לא יכאב לה הבטן.
פשוט גועל נפש.
כ"כ שמחה שנולדתי לבית חילוני. 
איזה כיף שאני יכולה לבחור בעצמי במי להתאהב ועם מי להתחתן בלי אלגוריתם פרמיטיבי וגזעני שמנחה אותי.


----------



## Mis Anna (20/1/13)




----------



## yael rosen (18/1/13)

לדעת בשאלה הרבה יותר עמוקה 
קראתי את התגובות לכאן ולכאן
ואני מודה שהשאלה מאוד הפתיעה אותי.. אפילו לא חשבתי על זה...
הדברים שכתבתם פה גרמו לי לחשוב על כך שבעצם מדובר בשאלה הרבה יותר עמוקה והיא- בשביל מה אנחנו חיים?/מה משמעות החיים? - אפשר לנסח את זה בעוד דרכים..
אם התשובה לשאלה מסתכמת בלהעמיד דור המשך - אז רלוונטיות הבדיקות האלו היא וודאית. שום דבר לא חשוב יותר מצאצאים בריאים.
אם התשובה מורכבת גם מילדים, אבל גם מחיים עם אהבה, התנסות, בחירה, המצב נהיה מורכב יותר.

אין לי תשובה או דעה חד משמעית, וכנראה שהמין האנושי לא היה מתפתח אם הצורך בהעמדת הצאצאים לא היה ראשון במעלה.
יש עוד הרבה דברים להגיד, כמו שהבאת ילדים נוגעת במהות הפחד לחוסר משמעות, וכהנה וכהנה, אבל לא אבלבל לכם את המוח עם כניסת השבת היפה והנעימה הזאת שבאה עלינו ולטובה..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זאת רק נקודה למחשבה..


----------



## daimond1 (18/1/13)

עשינו אחרי החתונה, 
זמן קצר לפני ההריון. זו גם המלצת הרופא המטפל (לעשות בדיקות גנטיות)....


----------



## ronitvas (18/1/13)

רק לי זה עושה בחילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל שלא! לפי התגובות פה...
סליחה, אבל זה נראה לי מזעזע, ועוד יותר מזעזע להיפרד בגלל סיבה שכזאת.
החיים מובילים לכל מיני קשיים, ויש לא מעט זוגות שמתמודדים בצורה נפלאה וביחד!!! עם כל מיני דברים ואסונות - לא עלינו!
ויש דברים שלא רואים בבדיקות גנטיות ועדיין יכולים לזעזע את המערכת (אני מניחה שאני לא צריכה לפרט...)
הסיבה היחידה שעשינו בדיקות גנטיות - אחרי החתונה - ואת כל הבדיקות הנוספות בהריון היא מכיוון שרצינו לוודא עד כמה שיכולנו שיוולדו לנו ילדים בריאים.

היה לי מרצה באוניברסיטה שהגיע לאחת ההרצאות עם ערימה מטורפת של ספרים עבי כרס. הצביע ואמר "אלה כל המחלות/התסמונות שעשויות להופיע אצל ילדים. האם אפשר להתכונן או להיבדק ולמנוע את כולן? ממש לא. האם זה ישפיע על ההחלטות שלנו להביא ילדים לעולם? יכול להיות שכן, אבל לפי הסטטיסטיקות אפשר לראות שלא. מרבית האנשים בוחרים להביא ילדים לעולם למרות הכל"...

והיום יש אפשרויות של לקיחת זרע/ביצית מבנק הזרע/ביצית - זה עונה, חלקית, על הבעיה של אחד מבני הזוג שלא יכול להביא ילדים לעולם. 
ואם כבר מתדיינים, לא כל אחד שיכול להביא פיזית-ביולוגית ילדים לעולם, יכול גם לגדל אותם. זה יותר מטריד בעיני.....


----------



## arapax (18/1/13)

על המשפט האחרון שלך


----------



## Nooki80 (18/1/13)

כמו תמיד מסכימה עם arapax 
תמיד מטריף אותי כמה מעט דיון יש על בשלות ומוכנות להורות.
זה שכל מטורף יכול להביא ילדים ולגדל אותם בלי שום רגע לחשוב על הנושא, על מה זה יעשה לילדים המסכנים, על מה הם תנאים טובים עבורם לגדול...
זה הרבה הרבה יותר מטריד.
ועוד דבר שהוא אולי לא פוליטיקלי קורקט (מאוד לא) גם הורים שיודעים שלעובר יש מחלות או בעיות אחרות שיובילו לבעיות התפתחות ולחיים של סבל, אבל בוחרים בכל זאת להביא אותו לעולם כי ה' יעזור... לא מבינה את זה. פשוט מעציב אותי שאנשים בעיניים פקוחות ומתוך ידיעה וודאית (או בסבירות גבוהה) דנים את הילדים שלהם לחיים של סבל נוראי.


----------



## L1CDISK (19/1/13)




----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)




----------



## spoilyourselfday (20/1/13)

לא רק לך זה עושה בחילה.... 
איזה מן צורת חשיבה זאת?
מצאתי את הגבר שאיתו אני רוצה לחיות, הבן אדם שמעיר אותי כל בוקר עם קפה למיטה (כן כן הוא עושה את זה), שכל פעם שאני מסתכלת עליו אני מתמלא במחשבות טובות- אין שום סיבה בעולם שבעיה גנטית היפותטית תשנה בזה משהו. ומה זה בכלל אומר? מחלה לילד? ונניח ואני עושה בדיקה, ומחפשת לי גבר שמתאים מבחינה גנטית ומובטחים לי ילדים בריאים- ומה אם הילד בגיל 18 חס וחלילה עובר תאונת דרכים ויצטרך טיפול צמוד (טפו טפו טפו).- אז גם היינו חושבים שלא היינו צריכים להביא אותו מראש? לדעתי זאת צורת חשיבה מעוות לחלוטין. הרי הבסיס לגידול ילדים צריך להיות בית חם ואוהב ותומך. אפילו ילד חולה בבית כזה מצבו טוב בהרבה לדעתי מאשר ילד בריא בבית מזניח/מתעלל/כל דבר רע אחר....אז סבבה. לעשות בדיקות זה חשוב! אבל בזה לא צריכים להיות תלויים הנשואים! בודקים ואז מוצאים פתרון לבעיות אם יש....לא יודעת. אותי זה מרגיז....


----------



## arapax (18/1/13)

יפה שבשעה 
9:24 כתבת כאן את ההודעה הזו, ובשעה 9:30 אתה כבר מדווח על תוצאות המחקר המעמיק שלך בפורום שלנו, שכמובן מתעניין רק במנות, שמלות ועיצוב, בפורומים אחרים.


----------



## Nooki80 (18/1/13)

חתונה הפוכה alright 
אני מניחה שהקונספט של חתונה וזוגיות אצל מר חתונה הפוכה, הם באמת הפוכים לקונספט שרוב הבנות בפורום, והם אמצעים רק להבאת ילדים - כמובן לאחר בדיקות גנטיות. 
לי נראה שלא מאהבת ילדים או מחשיבה על איכות חייהם הופיעה המודעה כאן. 
אבל היי, לא עשיתי עדיין בדיקות גנטיות ובכל זאת התחתנתי מאהבה. 
מצד שני, לא התחתנתי כדי להביא ילדים. אז הכל בסדר.
כלומר הפוך.


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

הו, וואו 
הבחור כל כך גאון, אחרי חמש דקות של מחקר הוא כבר הגיע למסקנות!


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (18/1/13)

המסקנה שלי היא שמשקיעים ימים בבחירת נעל 
ולא 5 דקות בבדיקות התאמה 

לגבי גאון, לא חשבתי שאני כזה, עד שקראתי חלק מהתגובות כאן 
שלימדו אותי שאתן לא חושבות על דבר כזה בסיסי כנחוץ

הייתי בטוח שהדיון כאן יהיה שונה, לא יהרגו את השליח שהביא את הבשורה 
אלא ינסו להתמודד עם שאלה שאינה על בחירת נעלים 

כנראה שזה גדול על משוחררות טריות מצה"ל


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

אבל הסברנו לך 
שאנחנו כן חושבות על זה, אנחנו פשוט חושבות שהזמן לעשות את זה הוא לא לפני החתונה... כל כך קשה לך להבין?


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

עכשיו עיצבנת אותי!!! 
ההודעה שלך מלאה בביקורת משתמעת על בנות שכותבות בפורום חתונות, אתה יוצא מנקודת הנחה שכל מה שמעניין אותנו זה בחירת נעל, ושלא נוכל לחשוב על משהו אחר... 
בכל זאת אנחנו נשים, המוח שלנו קטן יותר. 
אז תן בבקשה, איש לא ממש גאון, להסביר לך שענו לך פה תשובות מנומקות, רציונאליות, בעלות היגיון פנימי שמתבססות על ראיית עולם מאוד מסוימת.
גדול עלינו??? כנראה שרק תשובות בכיוון ההשערה שלך היו מספקות אותך, ושוב, תחזור בבקשה למעלה לקרוא את התגובות שהבנות ענו לך, כל אחת מהן מנומקת להפליא, רציונאלית.. ממש כאילו אנחנו בוחרות נעליים.

מי אתה שתקבע מה גדול או מה קטן או באיזה גיל אנחנו?? תראה קצת כבוד לקבוצת אנשים שהקדישו מזמנן כדי לענות על השאלה שלך!!!!
"כזה דבר בסיסי"... אולי.. ואולי בחירת בן זוג על פי אהבה התאמה חברות הן גם דבר כזה בסיסי???? 

נקודת המוצא של הודעה הזאת שלך היא לא רק מתנשאת, היא גם שובינסטית לא נעימה ועצבנה אותי בשבת בצהריים. אוף.


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

אישית אני חושבת 
שאין מקום לאנשים כמוהו כאן בפורום.
זה לגיטימי להעלות את נושא הבדיקות הגנטיות, אבל מההודעות של הבחור הזה נודף ריח חזק של שובניזם ורצון לצאת נגד הפורום הזה, וזה דוחה אותי לגמרי ומתסיס את הפורום סתם.

אני בעד למחוק את כל זה.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (18/1/13)

דנו כאן בבדיקות גנטיות?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לפני חתונה ?

מתי בדיוק ? אשמח לראות דיונים כאלו גם אם הם היו לפני שנים 

אשמח ללמוד על מה דנים כאן בפורום חוץ מעל בחירת 
עוף או שניצל 

תסלחו לי אבל המודעות לנושא היא אפסית - זה נושא בסוג של טאבו 
לא מדברים עליו ! 

ואין כאן שאלה של "אם בא לכם" זה חובה! 

אז מתי תעשו אחרי שיהיה לכם כבר הריון ?

רוב ההריונות לא מתוכננים ! כן גם אצל זוגות נשואים חדשים!

ומי שחושב שאם יש אהבה, אז אפשר לגדל יחד ילד חולה שצריך 24\7 
הוא פשוט תינוק בעצמו שחי באגדות דיסני ולא במציאות 

תעזבו רגע את כל ההכנות לרגע המדהים שהולך להיות לכם ולכו תעשו בדיקה
זה הכל, רצוי כאמור שזה יהיה אפילו לפני שהודעתם להורים 

אם אתם מאמינים שהכל טוב - למה לא לעשות בדיקות לפני החתונה ? 
הרי הבדיקות יצאו טוב ! 

למה לא, תענו לי למה לא לפני החתונה לעשות בדיקות גנטיות ?

אנשים חיים כאן עם מוסכמות של לפני 100 שנים, ולא החליפו דיסקט 
היום מי שלא עושה בדיקות כאלו לפני הוא לא אחראי ! טיפש !


----------



## Bobbachka (18/1/13)

מה הקשר בין תחת למחט?! 
סליחה על הבוטות.

לא אמרנו דבר וחצי דבר נגד בדיקות גנטיות- אלא על הנקודה שאת הבדיקות הגנטיות נעדיף לעשות אחרי החתונה (לפני שלב הילדים) כי זה לא משנה מה יצאו תוצאות הבדיקות- אף אחד פה לא מתכוון לפרק את החבילה בגלל חוסר התאמה גנטי.
הדעה הרווחת בפורום היא שחתונה היא קודם כל ברית בין בני הזוג ורק אחר כך טריגר להבאת ילדים.


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

מסכימה איתך לגמרי. 
פשוט, אדון חתונה הפוכה לא ממש בעד חתונות מלכתחילה, אז הוא לא ממש מצליח להבין את הקונספט כאן.


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

תראה.. 
מהודעותיך השונות בפורומים אני מבינה שחתונה זה לא ממש משהו שאתה מתחבר אליו, וזה בסדר ולגיטימי.

אבל פה זה פורום חתונות, שעוסק בחתונות, בהכנות לחתונה, בעזרה הדדית מנסיון אישי ובתמיכה ועידוד בנוגע למה שקשור לזה. זה עיקרו של הפורום, ככה זה בתפוז, יש נושאים לפורומים, ובגלל שזה נושא הפורום- זו ההתעסקות העיקרית שלנו כשאנחנו כותבים כאן. 

אבל בוא נחזור רגע לנושא של בדיקות גנטיות.

בדיקות גנטיות זה מאד חשוב, ללא ספק. אבל אני לא רואה סיבה לעשות בדיקות כאלו לפני שאני מתכוונת להביא ילדים לעולם בכל מקרה. 
כשאני אגיע למצב שבו אני ארצה להביא ילד לעולם, אני אעשה בדיקות גנטיות. אם תהיה בעיה, אז לא נביא ילד לעולם אלא נאמץ אחד. לא חסרים ילדים שזקוקים לבית חם ואוהב.

מעבר לזה, אם אני אכנס להריון לא מתוכנן, אני אחשוב אם אני רוצה ללדת את התינוק או לא. ואם אני ארצה להמשיך בהריון ונגלה שיש בעיה- מחלה כלשהי וכו'- אז נעשה את ההחלטה שלנו אם להפיל או להתמודד וללדת את התינוק. 

כן, אנחנו זוג חזק ואנחנו נתמודד גם עם דברים כאלו, אם יקרו. ע
גם אם עושים בדיקות גנטיות, כאמור, זה לא נותן לך תעודת ביטוח שהילד שלך יצא לגמרי בריא. יש 1001 סיבות למחלות כאלו ואחרות. זה לא מונע ממנו להביא ילדים לעולם בכל מקרה.

אז תודה רבה שהסבת את תשומת ליבינו לנושא- אנחנו מסתדרים כאן. 

שבת שלוםץ


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

ולשאלתך האחרונה.. 
המצב הנוכחי של הרוב המוחלט בפורום הזה הוא מצב שבו אנשים חיים כבר זמן רב יחד והחליטו למסד את הקשר. 
אם הם יעשו בדיקות גנטיות עכשיו ויגלו שאין התאמה גנטית- הם ממש לא ייפרדו בגלל זה או יבטלו את החתונה. זה לפחות מה שקראתי כאן מבנות הפורום, וגם מה שאני חושבת בעצמי. 

אתה מוזמן לחשוב שאנחנו טיפשים ולא אחראיים, ואני בתורי אחשוב עליך שאתה פשוט בחור שכנראה נכווה בעבר מחתונה ולא ממש מחבב את  הרעיון, אז הוא בא לפורום חתונות כדי לעורר מהומה.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (18/1/13)

פורום חתונות בלי דיון על בדיקות גנטיות ? 
תסלחו לי, אבל באמת שהאמנתי שיהיו כאן תגובות אחרות 

ואם כל הכבוד לכן, שאתן מתחייבות לא לפרק קשר אם לבעל יש בעייה גנטית
אבל תעשו סקר קצר אצל גברים, מה הם חושבים על מצב כזה

אני לא בטוח שכולן יצהירו אהבה עד 120 בכל מקרה

גברים חושבים על זה אחרת 

ובנתיים לא נתקלתי כאן בתגובה אחת של גבר 

מסקנה: זה פורום של נשים 
חתונה מעניינת רק נשים 

דווקא הגברים שלא מיוצגים כאן מתעניינים בדברים החשובים באמת 

ומהיכרות שלי עם אין ספור גברים - אני בטוח שגברים יפרקו את החבילה 
בלי להניד עפעף במקרה כזה - אלא אם כן מדובר בקשר מטורף שיש לאחד מ100 זוגות אולי 

בקיצור 

חשוב שאתן בעצמכן תבינו את חשיבות העניין, 
ולא תנפנפו כל מי שהפריע את הדיונים המרתקים כאן
בפורום על איזה שניצל להזמין


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

אני אנסה להסביר לך עוד פעם: 
אנחנו * כן* עושות בדיקות גנטיות. 
אנחנו פשוט עושות אותן * אחרי החתונה, כשהבאת ילדים לעולם תעמוד על הפרק*. 

למה?

שים לב לזה, זה החלק הבאמת חשוב:

* רובינו לא מעוניינים לפרק את החבילה בגלל חוסר התאמה גנטית, במידה ותהיה כזו. ישנן אפשרויות נוספות מלבד הבאת ילדים ביולוגים בדרך המקובלת.* 

עכשיו הבנת?


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

אה, ובנוגע לסקר קצר אצל גברים: 
בן זוגי ואני דנו בזה מזמן, לפני שחתונה עמדה על הפרק, וחשבנו אותו דבר אז ועכשיו- לא נפרק את הקשר בגלל חוסר התאמה גנטית. 

ככה, אגב, גם אצל כמה מידידי הקרובים ביותר. 

כן כן, תאמין או לא, יש לי דיונים כאלו עם החברים שלי מדי פעם.


----------



## Nooki80 (18/1/13)

אז מפי גבר שלא מיוצג כאן ישירות 
במקרה הזה אישי היקר, שקרא את הפוסט הראשוני שלך והגיב כך, ואני מביאה את רוח הדברים: "אין קשר בין חתונה להבאת ילדים לעולם, אני לא בוחר את שותפתי לחיים (כלומר אישתי) לפי התאמה גנטית, אנחנו לא בגאטאקה (סרט מעניין ובו דיון על גנטיקה. מומלץ). התאמה גנטית בודקים כאשר רוצים להביא ילדים, ואם אי אפשר  או לא מומלץ להביא ילדים ביולוגים מסיבה של אי התאמה גנטית, יש לכך פיתרונות. לא על זה שוללים זוגיות".

ואני ממש לא חושבת שבן זוגי הוא יוצא דופן בהלך הרוח והדיעות לגבי מהי מהותה האמתית של חתונה - ברית זוגיות בין שני אנשים בוגרים, ולא כפי תפיסתך, ברית לצורך הבאת ילדים ביולוגיים בריאים.

אף אחת כאן לא מפחיתה מחשיבות העניין של בדיקות ביולוגיות בטרם כניסה להריון, אף אחת כאן גם לא מפחיתה מחשיבות הדיון והעלאת המודעות בנשא.
אבל לבוא לכאן, בלי שום היכרות עם הרקע או עם האופי האמיתי של הפורום הזה, לצאת מנקודת הנחה שמה שמעניין כאן בנות (ובנים!) זה רק מנת השניצל (אגב, אתה מה זה לא מעודכן. אין שניצלים בחתונות) או הנעליים או ווטאבר, זה פשוט... יותר נמוך מים המלח.
אז תודה לך על השליחות החשובה שביצעת, תרגיע עם תחושת הערך העצמית שלך בתור נושא בשורת הבדיקות הגנטיות, זה לא שלא חשבנו על זה בעצמנו, עם בני זוגנו, לבד, לפני זה. 
אנחנו פשוט לא נשליך את אהבת חיינו (ואני ממש לא צינית בנושא. בן זוגי הוא אהבת חיי) רק כי הוא לא מתאים לנו מבחינה גנטית לצורך הבאת ילדים בעולם.
כאילו שתכלית הזוגיות שלנו כולה מושתת ומבוססת על היכולת שלנו להבגיא כזוג ילד ביולוגי בריא.
נשמע כאילו בעינייך לשם כך נועדה חתונה - ולכן יוצא עליך קצפן של בנות הפורום.
אז מי פה השטחי?


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

מסכימה עם כל מילה שלך.


----------



## arapax (19/1/13)

*משתחווה* 
נוסח we're not worthy
צריך אייקון כזה


----------



## Nooki80 (18/1/13)

ועוד דבר, צא לנו מהרחם! 
מה עם מי שלא רוצה ילדים? ומי שבן זוגה גם לא רוצה ילדים?
אז שלא יתחתנו רק בגלל שחתונה לשיטתך זה חוזה לבאת ילדים ביולוגים?
מה, כל מה שאנחנו זה רחם מהלך? כלי קיבול להבאת צאצאים?
מה זה הדבר הזה?

צא לנו מהרחם.


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

אין לי מילים להסביר לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
כמה אני מסכימה עם כל מילה שכתבת, וכלבת יפה כל כך .
אוף - אני לא מצליחה לקרוא אותו בלי להתעצבן נורא.. אבל נו טוב, אני אישה ולכן אני אמוציונאלית.


----------



## הבשית (19/1/13)

כן, כי כידוע גברים לא מתחתנים עם אישה שאוהבים 
אלא עם מכונת הילדים הכי טובה שיכלו למצוא בשוק.
אני חושבת שצריך לעשות סטארט אפ - הרי זאת חוצפה מצד הנשים לא לעשות בדיקות גנטיות לפני החתונה, כדי לוודא שיוכלו למלא את תפקידן. הגבר משלם כל כך הרבה, וממיטב כספו, על אישה כדי שיוכל לעבר אותה וליצור צאצאים. מה דעתך - החזר כספי לגבר שנשא אישה מקולקלת?
[וסתם, תהייה: אם זה כל כך מהותי לגברים - שכולם זהים עם אותם רצונות, מחשבות ותפיסות עולם - למה הם לא חושבים על זה מראש ומבקשים לעשות בדיקות גנטיות? קיצור, קשקוש.]


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

תעשה לי טובה 
אל תהיה חוקר, טוב? 
אתה פשוט לא מבין תהליך של הסקת מסקנות בסיסיות במחקר.. 

"ובנתיים לא נתקלתי כאן בתגובה אחת של גבר 
מסקנה: זה פורום של נשים 
חתונה מעניינת רק נשים "

ביום רביעי הקרוב המרצה שלי לשיטות מחקר הולך לדון בטענה הזו שכתבת פה.. יהיה מצחיק.
אולי החברה נותנת לגיטימציה רק לנשים לדבר על חתונה, אולי לנשים כיף יותר לכתוב בפורומים - אבל עזוב הסקת מסקנות שיטתית כנראה גדולה עלייך.

ההיכרות שלך עם אינסוף גברים? אני מציעה לך בחום רב להחליף את החברים שלך.. נשמעים מטורפים לגמרי.
לא אחזור על מה שכבר נאמר, ונאמר כל כך יפה על ידי הבנות החכמות בפורום הזה, 
אבל תהליך קבלת ההחלטות נעשה בצורה שיתופית זוגית מכבדת ולא מתוך יחסי כוח כמו שאתה מציג כאן בין נשים ובין גברים. וכן גם בני הזוג חושבים כמונו.

אתה חושב שהבאת ילדים לעולם היא משמעות החיים ולכן כל הבחירות צריכות להסתובב סביב זה, סחטיין, אני לא מבקרת אותך כמו שאתה מבקר אותי על כך שאיני מסכימה איתך.
למה כל ככך קשה לך לקבל דעות שונות? למה זה מאיים עלייך?
זה גדול עלייך?


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

כדי לפתור את הדיסוננס שנוצר אצלך 
הגעת לכאן עם שאלה עליה חשבת שתקבל תשובות שהן זהות לדעתך.
במציאות התשובות היו אחרות, זה יצר אצלך דיסוננס -> אם רובן חושבות אחרת ממני, האם אני טועה? 
כדי שלא לבחור באופציה שבה אתה טועה, פתרת את זה אחרת -> הן טיפשות/לא מבינות/צעירות/נשים/מתעניינות רק בנעליים ואלו רק חלק מהתארים שנתת לנו לאורך ההודעות שלך.
נפתרה הבעיה, אתה נשארת חכם בעיני עצמך, נשים נשארו אמוציונליות בעיניך. ובא סדר על מקומו. 

במחשבה שנייה, אין טעם להרוס לך את המקום היפה הזה שיצרת לעצמך. אדרבא - תהנה ממנו.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/13)

אתה פשוט מדבר עם סוג מסוים של גברים 
רוב הגברים שאני מכירה, מעוניינים בזוגיות ולא רוצים להישאר לבד. אצל חלקם, הם רואים בחתונה דרך להביע את המחויבות ולמסד את הזוגיות ואצל חלקם, חתונה אינה חלק ממיסוד הקשר. באותה מידה, גם נשים שאני מכירה חלקן מאמינות בחתונה כצעד במיסוד הקשר, וחלקן אינן מייחסות לזה חשיבות.

אתה מצייר "אי-התאמה" גנטית כאסון - אבל זה ממש לא המצב. היום, יש הרבה דרכים להתגבר על זה ובכל זאת להביא ילדים- כמו שענו לך כאן כבר. 

אגב, אם חתונה לא מעניינת גברים - איך זה שכל כך הרבה גברים מציעים נישואין לבנות הזוג שלהם? אם זה לא היה מעניין אותם - הם לא היו טורחים להציע. 

אבל רוב הגברים שאני מכירה מחפשים זוגיות, מחפשים מיסוד ומחפשים יציבות. וכשמוצאים מישהו ראוי לקיים איתו זוגיות בין כל האנשים שקיימים בעולם - לפסול בגלל "בעיה" שאפשר לטפל בה זו בעיני טעות. 

ושוב- החיים הם לא שחור ולבן. 

אני בטוחה שאם הייתה לך בת זוג או שהיה לך בן זוג שהיית אוהב מאד הרעיון של לוותר עליו בגלל בדיקות גנטיות לא היה עולה על דעתך. 
ורוב הזוגות שאני מכירה אוהבים אחד את השני ומתאימים אחד לשני. קשה למצוא מישהו שיהיה לנו איתו טוב - אז לוותר על הטוב הזה בגלל בדיקה גנטית - בעיני, זה טעות.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (21/1/13)

כל יום אני אומר תודה לאל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שאני לא צריך להתמודד עם מה שמתמודד חבר טוב שלי, שלו היה עושה את הבדיקות הללו 
או לא היה מתחתן איתה, או שהם היו עושים את זה בצורה אחרת ולא "טיבעי" ו"הריון לא מתוכנן"

אלמלא חצי מההריונות הם כאלו, לא הייתי ממליץ על בדיקות כאלו 
עוד לפני החתונה 

אנשים לא מוכנים ללמוד ולהבין שלפעמים "אין חכם כבעל הניסיון"
ושלא בושה ללמוד ממני

לצערי הרב, נושא כזה שהוא סוג של טאבו, או סתם חוסר מודעות - קשה לקבל הקשבה 
אני קראתי יותר מ5 פעמים - כל הודעה כאן, ניסתי להבין, ללמוד, ולא רק "להחזיר"
ולצערי לא הצלחתי לכתוב כאן הודעה שתגרום להם לעצור רגע ולהגיד

רגע, אולי בכל זאת נעשה בדיקות מינימליות ? 

למה ? כי באמצע כל הכיף של החתונה, לא באמת יש לכן ראש לדברים כאלו 
שבואו נודה באמת - מעירים אצל כולנו פחדים קיימים, ושקרן מי שאומר שאין לו שום פחד בעניין 

יותר כיף וקל להתעסק בדברים שהם כיף גדול, מאשר משימה מאוד מפחידה !
שבניגוד להצהרות הבומבסטיות כאן, לפחות בעיניים שלי, גם הגבר וגם האשה פשוט מעדיפים 
שאת הבדיקה הזאת יבצעו אחרי שהם כבר מיסדו את הקשר - מאשר לעשות בדיקה כזאת
שיכולה לגרום לבן או בת הזוג שהם כל כל אוהבים - לומר שלום 

זה שהבדיקות מינימליות כאלו לא נערכות כיום כדבר שבשיגרה כמו אצל החרדים 
זה מאותן סיבות שעד היום "הסכם ממון" היה מוקצה מחמת מיאוס 

מה ? תגיד אמא של הכלה, הוא רוצה שתחתמי לו על הסכם כזה ? הוא לא אוהב אותך מספיק !
הוא לא סומך עליך ! מה ? הוא רוצה לבצע בדיקות גנטיות ? 

הסכם ממון כמו בדיקות גנטיות מוקדמות - לא מראים על פחות אהבה, אלא על הבנה שדווקא 
הסכם ממון, ודווקא בדיקות גנטיות מראות על רצינות ולקיחת אחריות

אני מודה שיש גם דעות ששינו אצלי כותבים כאן, ואימצתי את קו המחשבה שלהם
שאלתי את עצמי לא פעם אחרי שקראתי את ההודעות - האם אני טועה ?

אין לי מסקנה סופית, רק בחירה אישית, לגיטימית לטעמי:

לא להתחתן ברבנות, כן לעשות הסכם ממון, וכן לעשות בדיקות גנטיות 
או בקיצור, שלום לדור העתיק של הטקס, וברוכים הבאים למה שאם תרצו או לא יקרה יהיה שגרתי 
בערך כמו חתונה קתולית 

לא נראה לי שיש סיכוי לקבל כאן בפורום אפילו לייק אחד - אנשים מפחדים להגיב 
כאן נגד הדעה שמייצגים הרוב בפורום, כן, לפחות כרגע אני בדעת מיעוט


----------



## Kitty Pryde (18/1/13)

לא עשיתי בדיקות לפני כי... 
זה לא רלוונטי.

עשינו את הבדיקות אחרי החתונה והכל תקין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם אם לא היה תקין, היינו בוחרים אופציות אחרות, כמו IVF, תרומת זרע, ביצית או אימוץ.

בשום תסריט דמיוני, לא היינו מבטלים את החתונה.

מספיק ברור?


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (18/1/13)

IVF, תרומת זרע, ביצית או אימוץ 
לא פיתרון 

היית מסכימה שבגלל בעייה בחיבור בינך לבינו לשלם 250 אלף ש"ח לפונדקאית 
בלי שלך יהיה ילד ביולוגי ?

או שהיית בוחרת להתגרש ולחפש גבר שמתאים לך גנטית ?

שוב, את בסדר, הוא בסדר, הבעייה רק בהתאמה 

נראה לך שילד מאומץ זה פיתרון ?

ולידיעתך חלק מטיפולי הפוריות והתרופות ממש מסוכנים 

מוכנה למות רק כי רצית לעשות מסיבה גדולה עם גבר כלשהו שאת אוהבת ?

למה שלא תכירי גבר אחר שמתאים לך גנטית ?

לא יותר פשוט ?

קל לומר שאם זה יהיה המצב אז הכל יהיה כך וכך 

גם אם היום תסכימי לפיתרון של אימוץ, לא נראה לי שזה יחזיק יותר משנתיים


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

לא פתרון למי? 
אולי לך. אתה לא ממש מייצג, צר לי. 
מי שרוצה ילד ביולוגי בכל מחיר, כנראה גם יסכים לפרק קשר בגלל חוסר התאמה גנטית.
אצל רובינו כאן זה לא המצב, ולכן זה כן פתרון עבורינו. 

"למה שלא תכירי גבר אחר שמתאים לך גנטית ?"

* כי אני אוהבת את הגבר הנוכחי שלי, לא משנה אם הוא מתאים לי גנטית או לא!* זה נקרא אהבה ללא תנאי, ואתה כנראה לא מכיר את זה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

חשבתי עוד קצת 
על השאלה שלך של "למה שלא תכירי גבר אחר שמתאים לך גנטית".

והגעתי למסקנה שבעיניי, שידוך על סמך התאמה גנטית הוא פרימיטיבי, כי זה כמו שידוך על סמך מצב כלכלי של הגבר\האישה. זה להתחתן לא בשביל הזוגיות, אלא להתחתן בשביל שיהיה לך דור המשך\שיהיה לך כסף לשרוד וכו'. 

אני חושבת שהדעה הרווחת בפורום היא שזוגיות היא הרבה מעבר ללהביא ילדים לעולם. ואת זה אתה כנראה לא מבין.


----------



## Bobbachka (18/1/13)

עזבו, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 במסווה של גנטיקאי


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

גנטיקאי


----------



## Bobbachka (18/1/13)

במסווה של גזר גמדי


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/1/13)

או שייח' תורכי 
תלוי איזה פזמון בחרת לצטט
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וואו, כמה זמן לא שמעתי משינה..


----------



## Kitty Pryde (18/1/13)

תשובות 
1. היית מסכימה שבגלל בעייה בחיבור בינך לבינו לשלם 250 אלף ש"ח לפונדקאית בלי שלך יהיה ילד ביולוגי? 





כן. אם יש בעיה שבגינה איני יכולה להכנס להריון, איזו ברירה אחרת יש לי?

2.או שהיית בוחרת להתגרש ולחפש גבר שמתאים לך גנטית ?





לא. אני מעדיפה את הגבר שאני אוהבת. ושוב, פונדקאות לא קשורה לבעיה בגבר.

3.נראה לך שילד מאומץ זה פיתרון ?





אם צריך כן. לדעתי זו גם מצווה ואם יתאפשר לנו, אשמח לגם וגם.
כל הזוגות שאני מכירה שאימצו ילדים, לא אוהבים אותם פחות מהביולוגים.

4.ולידיעתך חלק מטיפולי הפוריות והתרופות ממש מסוכנים 





במקרה, אני קרובה לסיום לימודי הרפואה שלי. אז אני מודעת לכל הסיבוכים האפשריים, כנרא יותר ממך.

5. מוכנה למות רק כי רצית לעשות מסיבה גדולה עם גבר כלשהו שאת אוהבת ?





לא. המסיבה (הדי צנועה אם יורשה לי לציין) שערכנו לא קשורה לעניין. מעדיפה לא למות ומעדיפה לחיות עם הגבר עימו התחתנתי.

6. למה שלא תכירי גבר אחר שמתאים לך גנטית ?





כי אני אוהבת את הגבר שלי. פשוט ככה. 

7. לא יותר פשוט ?





לא. ראה תשובה 6. מבחינתי יש לזה משמעות.

8. גם אם היום תסכימי לפיתרון של אימוץ, לא נראה לי שזה יחזיק יותר משנתיים 





תודה על חיזוי העתידות, אני משערת שזה נעשה על סמך ההיכרות העמוקה בינינו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




רק בריאות


----------



## lanit (19/1/13)




----------



## lanit (19/1/13)

אולי בעולם ללא רגש 
היינו עושים את ההתאמות בין בני הזוג באמצעות מחשב, המחשב את ההתאמה בין בני הזוג גם מבחינה אישיותית וגם מבחינה גנטית.
א-ב-ל, מכיוון ורובנו לפחות מונעים ע"י רגש, יותר חשוב לנו למצוא בן זוג שנאהב, שיאהב אותנו, שבאופן כללי נסתדר אחד עם השריטות של השני באחווה, אהבה ורעות, וגם, כמובן, המסלול המשותף שלנו מקובל על שני הצדדים.
מה שבנות הפורום הנכבדות ניסו לומר עד כה הוא שהדרך המשותפת כרגע כוללת את שני בני הזוג, והשלב של הילדים פחות חשוב להן כרגע. כמובן שיבצעו בדיקות גנטיות אם וכאשר הנושא יעמוד על הפרק, אך אם תמצא חוסר התאמה גנטית, זה לא יפרק את החבילה (ולכן אין צורך או טעם לעשות אותן לפני החתונה), וימצאו דרכים סביב הנושא- IVF, אימוץ וכו'.
אף אחת כאן לא מזלזלת בבדיקות הגנטיות שלפני הריון, שכן הן עשויות למנוע כאב לב רב, בנוסף לחיים הסובבים סביב המום, לא עלינו.
מה שלא ברור לי הוא למה אתה מתעקש להפוך אותנו לחבורה של תרנגולות שרצות אחרי שניצל, כשבנות כאן עונות לך בצורה רצינית ומכובדת. קורה לפעמים שאנשים לא יסכימו איתך, או יראו דברים אחרת. זה בסיסו של פורום. אם אתה לא מסוגל להתמודד עם זה, אולי אתה במקום הלא נכון.


----------



## noya66 (19/1/13)

IVF זה מה שמציעים לזוגות "שלא מתאימים גנטית" 
אז קראתי הרבה את כל מה שכתבו בפורום. אתה צודק- לפני שמתכוונים להביא ילדים לעולם, צריך לעשות סקר בדיקות גנטיות. אבל אתה גם טועה - זה לא חייב לגרום פרידה של בני הזוג.

כיום, אם יש חשש ללידה של ילד חולה במחלה קשה כמו CF או טאי-זקס (או עוד מחלות גנטיות רבות אחות וקשות) ממליצים לזוג לעשות הפריה מלאכותית של מספר עוברים - כל עובר נבדק למטען הגנטי שלו ומחזירים רק עוברים בריאים.
ככה, בניגוד למה שאמרת, הזוג יכול להרות עם עובר שהוא בוודאות בריא (לפחות מבחינת המחלות שגנטיות שבדקו) שהוא שלהם מבחינה ביולוגית. כולם מרוויחים לא? לא חייבים לאמץ, לקבל תרומות... רק פרוצדורה (שנכון, היא לא הכי נעימה)
אגב, זה במימון המדינה (לפחות ל2 הילדים הראשונים... ובואו לא ניכנס לויקוח כמה ילדים כל זוג צריך/רוצה/יכול להביא)

זהו, 
רק שתדע שIVF זה בידיוק הפתרון


----------



## ברבורה (19/1/13)

את חצופה או אתה חצוף מארץ החצופים והטרולים 
א. מה הקשר לשרות הצבאי שלנו? מקודם רמזת (אני לא יודעת באיזה לשון לפנות לטרול) כי לא ניתן לצפות מאיתנו לערך עמוק מכיוון ששירתנו בצבא. אז טרול יקר, הבורות שלך צועקת והיא מכוערת ברמות קשות.

ב. כנראה שאת לא ידעת אהבה בחייך אם במהירות כזאת את מחליפה אותה, ולכן אני מרחמת עלייך ועל חייך העלובים.

ג. אימוץ היא אופציה נהדרת לפחות עבורי וחשבנו עליה גם אם ובלי התאמה גנטית, שאותה, זוגות שפויים, עושים לפני הבאת ילדים לעולם (במידה והם מעוניינים בכך!!)

ד. זה פורום חתונות, מדברים בו על חתונות ולא על גנטיקה, גם תראי איזה פלא, לא מדברים גם על נדל"ן כי את יודעת זה גם קשור לבניית הקן הזוגי. 

ה. טרול יקר, דעותיך נשמעו ועכשיו הן סתם נשמעות כמו דעות של טרול משוגע הרץ ברחובות, באסה לך.


----------



## Dormicum (19/1/13)

כמה בורות... 
בתור אשת צוות רפואי, אני מעוניינת לעשות קצת סדר, לא בשביל אדון "חתונה הפוכה", כי במקרה הזה המצב נראה לי אבוד, אלא בשביל מי שעלול/ה באמת להיות מושפעת מדבריו ההזויים.

הבדיקות הגנטיות שמבצעים לפני תכנון הריון (או בתחילת הריון, פחות מומלץ) בודקות נשאות מחלות אוטוזומליות רצסיביות אצל האמא, לפי מוצא (זוג אשכנזים יצטרך לבדוק הכי הרבה מחלות, זוג אשכנזי-ספרדי פחות). אם האישה נשאית, בודקים גם את הגבר, ואם גם הוא במקרה נשא של אותה המחלה - יש סיכוי של 25% של הבאת ילד חולה במחלה לעולם (ו-75% שלא). במקרה כזה יש שתי אופציות - או IVF (הפרייה חוץ גופית) שלאחריו דוגמים עוברים "בריאים" שהתפתחו ומחזירים אותם לרחם האם, או כניסה טבעית להריון ודיקור מי שפיר ובירור האם העובד "בריא" או לא. שני המצבים במימון המדינה בהתוויה הזו (של נשאות של שני ההורים למחלה).
מדובר במצב יחסית שכיח, מכיוון שיהודים נשאים, יותר מעמים אחרים, להמון מחלות. נדירים המקרים שבגלל בעיה כזו צריך להגיע לאימוץ - היום הפתרונות שיש לרפואה לתת לזה טובים.
לגבי אי פיריון - הקושי לחזות פיריון של אישה/גבר הוא קטן מאוד - הרבה נשים/גברים עם פוטנציאל לבעיות פוריות, בסוף מפתיעים ומביאים ילד לעולם ללא כל קושי.

אבל לא זו הנקודה. הנקודה היא *שאת רב המחלות הגנטיות או מחלות אחרות - לא ניתן לאבחן ולדעת מראש (הסיכון בכלל האוכלוסייה ללידת ילד עם מום/מחלה/פיגור שכלי הוא 3%!). כנ"ל לגבי אי פיריון - בכחצי מהזוגות שלא מצליחים להיכנס להריון אחרי שנה של ניסיונות - לא מוצאים כלל סיבה לכך!* אגב, 50% מהסיבות שכן מוצאים לאי פיריון, הן כתוצאה מאי פיריון הגבר (וגם לזה יש פתרונות טובים).
ואז מה? ברגע שיש קשיים מפרקים את החבילה? החיים הם בכלל דבר פשוט באישזהו שלב? אתה כותב: "למה שלא תכירי גבר אחר שמתאים לך גנטית? לא יותר פשוט?". החיים לא פשוטים, גם לא נישואים ובטח לבטח לא גידול ילדים - בריאים או חולים. ואם אחד מבני הזוג חולה? (באיזשהו שלב בחיים זה קורה לכולם). גם כן לא פשוט.

החיים מלאי קשיים וסיכונים. מי שמחפש חיים נוחים ופשוטים, ללא דאגות וללא סיכונים, מוזמן להסתגר בביתו, לא לטייל, לא לנהוג, לא להתחתן ולא להביא ילדים. ושיהיה לו בהצלחה.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

Dormicum ו Major Thom 
זה סוג התשובות שרציתי לקבל, הסתכלות על הנושא מבחינה מדעית, תשובה שהיא לא חלק מרגש 
אלא מחשיבה אקדמאית על הנושא 

התשובות הללו בעצם מסבירות, שאם האהבה חזקה, מהן בדיוק הפתרונות, שבזכותם לא צריכים להתגרש 

אני עדיין מאמין, מסיבות מדעיות, ולא מאהבה לחפור, שזה פשוט חובה, וחוסר אחריות, 
להיכנס לקשר רציני - בלי לעשות בדיקות כאלו 

הטוב ביותר, וכך אני ינהג, זה אם אתה רציני או את רצינית אם מישהי, להציע לה לבדוק התאמה גנטית
לפני שמודיעים לכל העולם, ואפילו לפני שהופכים קשר מחברות לזוגיות 

מתאימים גנטית ? עכשיו אפשר להמשיך, לא מתאימים ? נשארים חברים וזהו 
בלי שברון לב ובזבוז זמן לאף אחד 

לחשוב על התנהלות של זוג כזה, שכל ילד לא מתוכנן זה סיפור, לא נעים, ויכל היה להיחסך 
אם כל זוג בתחילת הדרך היה עורך בדיקות כאלו


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

ובעיניי 
הגישה של "מתאימים גנטית- אפשר להמשיך, לא מתאימים- ביי ביי" היא גישה חסרת כל רגש. 
אני לא יודעת מה איתך, אבל אני לא בוחרת את בן זוגי על פי ה"מפרט הטכני" שלו. אני בוחרת אותו בגלל שאני אוהבת אותו. וזה בשורה התחתונה הרבה יותר חשוב לי מהתאמה גנטית, כי מה הטעם בלהביא ילדים בריאים לעולם אם אין לי אהבה בחיים? אני מעדיפה להתחתן עם מישהו שלא מתאים לי גנטית אבל אוהב אותי ואני אותו, ולא להביא איתו ילדים או לעבור תהליכים כאלו ואחרים כדי שיהיו לנו ילדים בריאים. 
הרבה יותר פשוט לי לפתור בעיה גנטית- שהיא טכנית- מבעיה רגשית.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

זה פשוט לפתור בעייה גנטית ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:- 
ספרי את זה לזוג שאני מכיר, הוא רופא, היא אחות, התינוק בIVF
וכל דבר הכי קטן הם היסטריים האם זה זה ? 

אין שום בעייה ריגשית בלהיפרד מבן זוג, כמה שאוהבים, אפשר לשמור על קשר מצויין אחרי זה
כולה לא עושים ילד יחד 

IVF זה לא מכונת קסמים, שפותרת את כל הבעיה 

ידוע שאם מתחילים לשחק ולעשות כל מיני טיפולים גם הבריאות של האשה וגם הבריאות של התינוק בסכנה 

יותר פשוט להזדיין עם בחור אחר, והרי ברור שאם מחפשים אפשר למצוא בן זוג לא פחות טוב 
מאשר להתחיל להיכנס למעבדות, ולנסות למצוא עובר בריא בין עוברים חולים 

התהליך לא חף מטעויות, הידע בתחום עדיין לא מגרד את הקצה, גם לא הניסיון 

עכשיו אני מבין למה אנשים חושבים שלא חייבים לבדוק לפני החתונה 

גג נעשה IVF - ומכונת הקסמים תסדר הכל

זה לא הולך ככה 

ואם כל הכבוד, עדיף "הורות משותפת"

סליחה על הבוטות, אבל זאת הפרדה מוחלטת בין הגבר שהכי טוב בלהיות אבא, מפרנס
לבין הגבר שאיתו הכי כיף לכן בדברים אחרים 

לא חייבים לקחת גבר אחד ולבנות עליו את כל החלומות שלכם, פאשלה אחת, וכל החיים מתרסקים
עדיף לפזר סיכונים 

לגברים זה בטוח עדיף, לדעתי גם נשים שחיות בסוג כזה של מערכת יחסים, הכי טוב להם בחיים 

רק שיש הרבה פרמטיביות ודעות קדומות שבלי חתונה בחור\ה הם מסכנים 

וההיפך הוא הנכון לפחות בחצי מהמקרים  


אין לי ספק, שבדיקות גנטיות לפני חתונה - הן חובה ! זה לא לשיקול דעת בכלל, 
אם אחרי הבדיקות ולמרות התוצאות - את רוצה להיות עם בן הזוג שלך למרות שאין התאמה גנטית 
זאת הזכות שלכם 

אבל בלי באמת שיש לכם את נתוני ההתאמה ביניכם, כל ההחלטות שאת עושה הן על סמך 
"מה אני יעשה במצב כזה" - אלא שבמצב אמיתי הרגשות וההחלטות הן אחרות 

חכמות יותר 

אין לי בעיה עם זוג שלמרות הבעיה - רוצה להביא ילד משותף בIVF

יש לי בעייה עם זוגות שלא בודקים, ולא מבינים שכמה שהם אוהבים, עם אהבה לא הולכים לא למכולת,
וגם לא למחלקת יולדות 

בדבר כזה מהותי, כמו ליצור חיים של בן אדם, אתם צריכים להחליט רק אחרי שאתם יודעים מה המציאות האמיתית 

לא חבל ?

לא פשוט יותר להישאר חברים ולהביא ילד מגבר מתאים גנטית ? [ "הורות משותפת" ] 

לדעתי, נשים וגברים שבוחרים במסלול כזה, הם אולי קצת פחות עם אהבה בעננים, פחות רגש, ויותר שכל קר,
אבל את זה אפשר לשנות בהמשך, כלומר להעצים את האהבה אחרי הלידה 

יש גם מסלול הפוך: שבו מרוב אהבה לא רואים כלום, ואז שצצות הבעיות - הכל מתרסק - בניגוד לחלומות של באש ובמים


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

אוי ווי... 
"אין שום בעייה ריגשית בלהיפרד מבן זוג, כמה שאוהבים, אפשר לשמור על קשר מצויין אחרי זה..."

אתה כנראה ממש נכה רגשית. 

אני מצטערת לומר לך, אבל לפתור בעיה גנטית- לפחות בעיניי- קל יותר לפתור מאשר לא לחיות יחד כי לא יכולים להביא ילד לעולם.

אבל אתה מאמין בזה שאתה צריך לחיות רק עם מי שמתאים לך גנטית, אז ברור שאני לא מצפה ממך שתבין מה זו אהבה... 

אני מבינה שאתה נגד חתונות ובעד הורות משותפת 

*אבל מה לעשות שכאן זה פורום חתונות ומי שכאן החליט כבר להתחתן?* 

ולכן כל מה שאתה כותב כאן ממש לא רלוונטי. החלטנו, אנחנו מתחתנים. חיים ביחד. כל מה שבא הלאה- נתמודד איתו. אז מה אתה בא לעשות כאן, לשכנע אותנו להיפרד מבני הזוג שלנו אם הם לא מתאימים לנו גנטית?


----------



## lanit (19/1/13)

עזבי, חבל על השבת שלך 
obviously הבחור לא חווה את אהבת חייו עדיין, שהוא לא מבין את המשמעות של להפרד ו"להזדיין עם בחור אחר".
זה שיח חירשים- לא משנה כמה ננסה להסביר, הוא פשוט לא יבין.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

לחיות עם תינוק שקיבל את הגנים הלא נכונים 
גרוע יותר מלומר לחבר שלך מהבסיס - חמוד, היה כיף, 
אבל אני מחפשת גבר סטייל יהודה לוי ובטוחה שאמצא אחד כזה 
שיאהב אותי ויעשה לי ילדים


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

מי אמר שיוולד לי תינוק כזה? 
כבר אמרתי לך שאני כן אעשה בדיקות גנטיות ואם תהיה בעיה, אז יש דבר כזה שנקרא לאמץ.
אתה פשוט בוחר להתעלם מהחלק הזה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/13)

אבל את זה אפשר לעשות לפני שנכנסים להיריון! 
לא חייבים לפני החתונה. גם אתה אמרת "מקסימום מתגרשים" או הולכים על מודל של הורות משותפת. 
הבעיה היא שהתיאוריה שלך מלאה בסתירות פנימיות וכל כך לא סדורה, שקשה להגיב עליה כי בכל מקום אתה משנה את דעתך. 

אגב, יש לי הרגשה שאם בת הזוג שלך הייתה אומרת לך שהיא רוצה שתעשה בדיקת זרע לפני החתונה, בגלל שידוע שלהרבה גברים יש בעיות זרע, לא תגיב לזה בכזה שוויון נפש.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (21/1/13)

בדיקת זרע לפני החתונה 
אני בהחלט בעד!  בכלל אני מאמין גדול שאת נושא הפוריות צריך לבדוק לפני שמודיעים לכל העולם ואשתו 
שמתחתנים - וחלק מבדיקת הפוריות היא גם בדיקה פשוטה וחשובה שזרעו של הגבר תקין 

למה בכלל צריך את זה אם עכשיו אתם בשיא האהבה ?
זה בדיוק כמו לשאול: למה צריך הסכם ממון ?

לפני כמה שנים זה היה מיעוט שעשה את זה, ולמה בכלל צריך להפריע לאהבה 
עם דבר כזה, היום זה עדיין רחוק מלהיות חלק מובנה בכל חתונה, אבל זה כבר לא נדיר 
אנשים התגברו על הטאבו, והיום מדברים על זה, אני בטוח שבעתיד - יהיו נשים וגברים 
שלמרות האהבה הגדולה ביניהם - יבינו שהיכולת שלהם לדבר על הכל, זה גם על זה 
לדעתי גבר ואשה שיכולים לפתוח נושא רגיש כמו זה - יש להם סיכוי גדול יותר להצליח 
מכל אלו שלא נוגעים בפרות קדושות

מסביב אני רואה אין ספור זוגות שפירקו קשר, הפסידו דירה, וכל החסכונות שלהם הלכו לעורכי דין 
על דברים פחות מהותיים - מבעיות פוריות 

מקווה שתסכימו איתי שיש הרבה זוגות שמתגרשים על שטויות 

לכן, אני מתקשה לקבל הצהרות של זוגות שאומרים "אצלינו זה לא יקרה"
גם אם לא יהיה ילדים נמשיך להיות אוהבים זה את זה 

עושים היום בדיקות לפני כל הריון, זה נכון, זה לא אומר שחייב להיות מינימום של בדיקות 
שצריך לעשות, לא מליון בדיקות, אלא בדיקה זולה ופשוטה על הדברים הכי חשובים 

בדיקות מלאות - כמובן לפני כל הריון 

ההתנגדות הרבה לרעיון - מובנת לי, זה נכון גם שזה נדיר והכל, 

היות שאני כאן בעמדת מיעוט, אני יכול רק לומר, שלמדתי המון מהשרשור הזה 
גם ממי שלא נמצא בדעה שלי, ואני מקווה שגם חלק מהדברים שלי, יובנו בסופו של דבר 

ושוב, לדעתי, בני זוג שמדברים על זה, עושים בדיקות כאלו, למרות שהם היום במיעוט 
הם כנראה כאלו שיהיו מסוגלים להתמודד טוב יותר עם כל המהמורות העליות והירידות 
שיש בזוגיות 

בדיוק כמו שזוגות שעושים "הסכם ממון" הם חכמים יותר וחזקים יותר, 
הנה, הם מסוגלים לדון אפילו במקרה בו החיים לא ילכו לפי המסלול שהם רצו 
הם חזקים ולא רק מצהירים הצהרות בומבסטיות, הם הולכים לבדיקה כזאת 
בידיעה שאם אין משהו קטסטרופלי ] 99% ] הם ממשיכים הלאה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/13)

הגישה ה"מדעית" שלך לוקה בחסר חמור! 
גם מבחינת לוגיקה- יש המון חורים בגישה שלך ואי אפשר בכלל לקרוא לה מדעית. לדעתי, היא לוקה בחסר מאד גדול. 
אני אתייחס לשתי בעיות מרכזיות בגישה שלך. 

הראשונה. נקרא לה בעיית "משאבי המדינה". למדינה יש X משאבים מוגבלים. בדיקות גנטיות הן במימון המדינה ותחזוקה של המכונים הגנטיים מאד יקרה. כל בדיקה עולה למי שמבצע אותה X ש"ח, והיא עולה גם למדינה. לכן, אם כל זוג שרק "חושב" להתחיל לצאת ולא יודע אם יצא מזה משהו רציני, ירוץ לבצע בדיקות גנטיות, הדבר יעמיס מאד על המכונים הגנטיים ועל תקציבי המדינה. במקרים של "שידוך" זה בדרך כלל יותר בסגנון של "עסקה" בין המשפחות ולכן יש פחות סיכוי שהשידוך ישתבש לפני החתונה. לעומת זאת, במקרים שבהם הזוגיות תלויה בכימיה בין בני הזוג, בהסכמה על נושאים מסוימים, בהתאמת תפיסת העולם ובאי אילו קריטריונים נוספים כמו למשל, האם הזוג "מסתדר" בינו לבין עצמו באופן בסיסי - הרי שבן אדם יכול לצאת עם הרבה אנשים לפני שהוא יפגוש את בן הזוג איתו ירצה להתחתן. לכן - יש קצת חוסר היגיון ב"לרוץ" בכל פעם לבצע בדיקות גנטיות במימון המדינה, מבלי שיודעים אם בכלל הזוגיות תוביל לאיפושהו. הדבר יגזול מהמשאבים של המדינה וגם יעמיס עלויות על הזוגות - כי גם לזוג הבדיקות הגנטיות עולות כסף. 

ההצעה שלך אם כן, אולי נשמעת לך טוב על הנייר- אבל אם תקרא את הסעיף השני בתשובה שלי תראה - שעבור "מניעת" אחוז מאד קטן של מקרים שבהם יש "אי-התאמה" גנטית בין בני הזוג, היא גוזלת המון משאבים. 

לעומת זאת, זוג שכבר עבר את קברת הדרך, החליט להביא ילדים והולך לעשות בדיקות גנטיות - כבר יודע בדיוק אילו בדיקות הוא צריך לבצע, יודע שהן ישמשו אותו והוא לא עושה אותן לחינם. ואם ימצאו משהו בבדיקות - למדע יש פתרונות. IVF זה אמנם לא נעים, וגם לא הפלה אם הילד נופל לתוך ה-25% שלוקים בתסמונת - אבל עדין - לזוג יהיו ילדים והיכולת להביא ילדים לא תישלל ממנו (אם לזוג חשוב להביא ילדים ביולוגיים - יש זוגות שזה פחות חשוב להם).  

אומרים שמומלץ לבצע בדיקות גנטיות סמוך להיריון - בגלל שהרבה פעמים יש עדכונים ותסמונות חדשות שמתגלות. 
כמובן שאפשר לבצע את הבדיקות ואח"כ לבצע בדיקות נוספות, כמו שעושים בהיריון שני, אבל זה מסרבל את הנושא. 

גם אם תטען שאם הזוג נפרד עדין יש את הבדיקות שבוצעו - אוסיף ואומר שעבור כל זוג צריך ייעוץ גנטי. הבדיקות נקבעות לפי ארצות המוצא של בני הזוג. עדין מבזבזים בכל פעם פגישה עם יועצת גנטית וגם בדיקות שאח"כ, עם בן הזוג הבא יהיו מיותרות (כי הוא יהיה ממוצא אחר). לדוגמא, אני אשכנזיה ובן זוגי מרוקאי. לנו יהיו יחסית פחות בדיקות מלזוגות אחרים - בגלל שיש תסמונות שנפוצות אצל יוצאי צפון אפריקה ולא אצל יהודי אשכנז ולהיפך. 

הנקודה השניה. 
הגישה שלך "מטפלת" בחלק מאד צר משלל הבעיות הרפואיות שיכולות להיות לאנשים לאורך החיים שלהם. ודווקא, ה"בעיה" הזו של "אי-התאמה" גנטית ניתנת לפתרון - כפי שגם הסבירו לך. 
לעומת זאת, יש כל כך הרבה סיכונים בריאותיים אחרים שיכולים לפגוע באנשים בשיעור הרבה יותר גבוהה מבחינה סטיסטית מאשר תסמונות גנטיות. 

למעשה, יש לי בעיה מהותית עם הגישה שלך מכיוון שמבחינה מדעית, הגישה שלך פשוט לא רצינית. אם תבדוק מהו השיעור הסטיסטי של זוגות שניגשים לטיפוליי IVF בגלל ששניהם נשאים של מחלות גנטיות אתה תראה שמדובר בשיעור קטן של אנשים מתוך האוכלוסיה. לעומת זאת, הרבה יותר אנשים מתים בכל שנה ממחלת הסרטן וממחלות נוספות. שלא לדבר על שיעור התינוקות שנפגעים מתסמונות אחרות שאין לגביהן בדיקות או שלא נהוג לבדוק אותן, או שיעור התינוקות הלוקים בתסמונת דאון שלא מאובחנת בבדיקות שלפני הלידה. באותה מידה גם, שיעור מאד גדול של אנשים באוכלוסיה נפגע בתאונות דרכים או נהרג בתאונות עבודה. כך שבעוד שאתה מבקש "לפתור" בעיה שיש לה כבר "פתרון" רפואי, אתה מתעלם לחלוטין מבעיות אחרות שיכולות לצוץ לזוג במהלך הקשר. 
אז נכון - חשוב לבצע בדיקות גנטיות - אבל אפשר בהחלט לבצע אותן לפני שמתכננים היריון ולטפל במסגרת IVF. לחלופין, אפשר לבצע דיקור מי שפיר בזמן המתאים. 
ואגב, הזוג יכול להיתקל בקשיי פוריות שלא קשורים לתסמונות גנטיות. אני לא בטוחה בכלל שמבחינה סטיסטית יש רוב או שיעור משמעותי כלשהו לזוגות שמטופלים בטיפולי פוריות "רק" בגלל אי התאמה גנטית. נראה לי שיש יותר זוגות שיש להם קשיים אחרים להיכנס להיריון מאשר זוגות שצריכים לבצע הפריות בגלל אי התאמה גנטית. אין לי את הנתונים - אבל זה נשמע סביר. 

לא ברור מדוע אתה נתלה דווקא בבדיקות גנטיות ולא דורש שזוגות יערכו - לפני שהם מתחילים לצאת, את הבירורים הבאים:
- בדיקות כוללות לסרטן לסוגיו. 
- בדיקת זרע לגבר (שאחראי למחצית מבעיות הפוריות של זוגות).
- בדיקה האם יש נשאות של הגן הגורם לסרטן השד. 
- בדיקה פסיכיאטרית כדי לשלול התאבדויות. 

אין סוף לבדיקות. לי זה נשמע מטורף ואפילו פסיכי לעשות את כל הבדיקות האלו ובהתחשב בכך שבדיקות גנטיות מתייחסות לשיעור כל כך קטן מהבעיות הבריאותיות שזוג יכול להיתקל בהן במהלך חייו - זה נשמע לי קצת לא הגיוני. 

מכאן - ברור שהגישה שלך לא הגיונית. מצד אחד היא "מטפלת" ב"בעיה" שלא קיימת בשיעורים כל כך רחבים באוכלוסיה. יש בעיות אחרות שקיימות בשיעורים הרבה יותר גדולים. ואם זה לא מספיק- היא גוזלת משאבים יקרים מהמדינה- שכן מתן שירותים רפואיים כמו ייעוץ גנטי ובדיקות גנטיות זה עסק יקר. כשזוג מתחיל לצאת הוא לא יודע אם יתחתן או יביא ילדים אח"כ ובגלל שבדיקות גנטיות נוגעות להתאמה בין הזוג הספציפי הזה וההמלצה על איזו בדיקות לבצע נובעת גם מהמוצא של שני בני הזוג - הרי שאין טעם לבצע את הבדיקות לפני שיודעים בוודאות מיהו בן הזוג איתו רוצים להביא ילדים. 

הגישה שלך גם מאד מסוכנת ויכולה ליצור סיכון לבעיות גנטיות מוגברות אצל זוגות. הסיבה- זוגות יזלזלו ויחשבו - הינה, כבר עשיתי ייעוץ גנטי עם X ולכן לא צריך עכשיו. יוותרו על הייעוץ הגנטי עם בן הזוג החדש שיכירו, ואז יפספסו בדיקות שצריך לעשות ורלבנטיות רק לבן הזוג החדש ולא לבן הזוג הישן ויסתמכו גם על ייעוץ גנטי לא עדכני - למשל כי עברו כמה שנים ונוספו בדיקות חדשות.


----------



## שוקי ומילי (19/1/13)

תסלח לי, אתה מדבר שטויות! 
הבעייה היא בהתאמה? מה זה השטות הזאת. אתה בכלל מבין למה עושים בדיקות גנטיות?

בדיקות גנטיות עושים כדי לגלות אם בני הזוג נשאים של מחלות מסויימות.
רק במידה ושני בני הזוג נשאים - אז יש סיכון שהילד שלהם יהיה חולה - ובמקרה כזה פשוט עושים מעקב הדוק יותר על ההריון.

שני נשאים יכולים להתחתן בכיף, ולעשות המון ילדים בריאים בכיף!


----------



## Major Thom (19/1/13)

מנקודת מבט שמכירה את התחום (זהירות הסבר חופר) 
(בדיוק לפני שבוע סיימתי ללמוד רפואה .. )

ממש לא צריך לפרק את החבילה גם אם "אין התאמה גנטית" כמו שאת מתארת.

ולמה?
המלות שנבדקות היום בבדיקות גנטיות הן מה שמכונה "מחלות רצסיביות", המשמעות של זה היא שבשביל שיוולד ילד חולה שני ההורים צריכים להיות נשאים של המחלה (כלומר - נושאים גן פגוע אבל לא חולים בעצמם), ומה שבודקים זה בעצם האם אחד ההורים נשא, ובמידה וכן האם השני נשא. אם שני ההורים נשאים הסיכוי לילד חולה הוא 25% בכל הריון.

אם שני ההורים נשאים - זה לא אומר שהזוג לא יכול להביא ילדים / צריך לאמץ / צריך פונדקאות! זה אומר שיש שתי אופציות:

1 - עושים הפריית מבחנה, ואז בודקים את העוברים (תמיד יוצאים מספר עוברים) - לוקחים תא מכל עובר ובודקים האם הוא חולה. מחזירים רק עוברים בריאים. היתרון - לא נכנסים להריון עם ילד חולה בוודאות. החסרון - טיפולי פוריות זה תהליך ארוך ולא נעים ולא נטול סיכונים.

2 - נכנסים להריון, ובסוף השליש הראשון עושים סיסי שליה / במהלך השליש השני עושים מי שפיר. בבדיקה בודקים את העובר למוטציה - אם הוא בריא אחלה, ואם הוא חולה מחליטים האם להפסיק את ההריון. היתרון - לא צריך טיפולים. החסרון - סיכוי של 25% להפסקת הריון שזה בטח לא תענוג גדול.

בכל מקרה שתי האופציות לגיטימיות, מקובלות ומבוצעות באופן תדיר

ולמה החרדים עושים את זה לפני החתונה? 
א - אם עושים את זה לפני שבני הזוג בכלל נפגשו (כמו בדור ישרים, פרוייקט מבורך אגב לאוכלוסיה הזו) אין אישיו, הם פשוט לא נפגשים וסיימנו
ב - בעיה עם הפלות. דווקא האופציה הראשונה תופסת וזה מבוצע לא מעט גם באוכלוסיה הזו.
ג - הגישה בקרב הציבור היותר דתי ובטח החרדים יותר נוטה לילדים מיד אחרי החתונה. בציבור החילוני לא תמיד יש קשר כזה ברור בין חתונה וילדים (למרות שמיד אחרי החתונה, כל קילו שאת עולה מעלה תהיות האם את בהריון .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). ואגב, הטיעון בנוגע להריון לא מתוכנן ממש לא רלוונטי, גם ככה בציבור החילוני האופציה הזו קיימת גם לפני החתונה. 

כמובן שלפני שמחליטים להביא ילדים מומלץ ביותר לבצע ייעוץ גנטי מסודר, שבו מעבר לבדיקות הסטנדרטיות לפי מוצא מנסים לכוון לבדיקות ספציפיות שמתאימות לרקע הרפואי במשפחה (אם יש מחלות גנטיות שונות בקרב בני דודים וכאלה..). מרפרוף על הדיון כולו אני לא חושבת שיש פה מישהי שלא מסכימה עם זה


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

תודה על התשובה המפורטת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה מעניין לקרוא.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

כל הדיבורים כאן על האהבה שמנצחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאוד מחממים לי את הלב, שלא תחשבו, זה ממש יפה לקרוא את מה שכתבתן
לקרוא נשים שהאהבה לגבר שלהן במקום הראשון, אפילו לפני האהבה לתינוק שלהן 

רק שככה מדברות אולי בחורות בצבא, אחרי החתונה והתינוק השני, מעט מאוד נשים 
לדעתי, עדיין אוהבות את הגבר יותר מאת הילדים שלהן

אני בהחלט יותר מבין אתכן עכשיו, מבחינתכן אין בעייה גג להיכנס ל IVF 
במקרה כזה 

אני עדיין הפרמיטיבי שמאמין שחתונה זה כאשר מצאת את מי מתאים להיות האבא
\אמא לילדים שלך - ולכן רואה בחתונה מסיבה מיותרת, לעומת זאת, כאשר יהיה לי תינוק\ת
מבחינתי זה הזמן לעשות יחד איתה מסיבה גדולה יותר מחתונה, חתונה אצלי זה ריק מתוכן 
אם אין בנינו קשר דם, לחגוג את זה שאנחנו חברים טובים לא צריך להזמין אולם ב100 אלף
ואת כל המשפחה והדודים  

דווקא זוג שמתחתן כאשר האשה כבר בהריון, נשמע לי הרבה יותר מלא תוכן מאשר 
חתונה על בטן ריקה  - אם כי לא הייתי עורך חתונה בהריון, פשוט כי אשה במצב כזה 
לא צריכה להוסיף לעצמה עוד דאגות 

אגב, לגבי בדיקות מי שפיר, יש כיום כבר ציפ גנטי שמחליף אותן 

ולמרות שכרגע אני בדעת מיעוט כאן בפורום, הכוונה שלי לא היתה לקבל נשיקות, 
ולא לחולל מהומות, אלא להעלות מודעות, די ברור לי שיש דברים שרק הזמן עושה 
ובעתיד, בשונה מהיום, כל זוג, לפני שיתחיל לצאת רציני, יעשה את הבדיקות האלו 
ולא ימשוך 10 שנים של קשר, כדי לגלות בסוף שלהיכנס להריון זה לא פשוט 

ועם כל הכבוד ל IVF - שכחתם את מה שאמרתי

רוב ההריונות - לא מתוכננים 

ואם תכנסי ממנו להריון במקרה ? איך תחיו כזוג בידיעה שכל סקס שלם יכול להיגמר 
בהריון לא פשוט ? אני לא כדי להכעיס, אם יש לכם תשובה לזה, תסבירו לי 

כי אני לא חושב שכל החוכמה נמצאת אצלי, ובטוח שיש לי מה ללמוד מכם 
אבל יותר חשוב שהנושא הזה לא יהיה טאבו - אלא שידונו בו 

זה הכל 

לא טאבו, נושא לדיון


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

בחברה החילונית 
הריון לא מתוכנן מגיע הרבה פעמים לפני החתונה, וגם מסטוצים ועוד כל מיני. 
אז זה לא ממש רלוונטי לעניין.


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

ובקשר ל"האהבה תנצח" 
וההתנשאות שלך (כן, אני בת 23, אז מה?) עליי בגלל הגיל- אמא שלי גם מאמינה בזה, והיא אישה בת שישים. וגם גיסותיי היקרות, הנשואות 6 שנים, ו10 שנים, מאמינות בזה. (לאחת יש שני ילדים ולשניה שלושה).
ועוד כל כך הרבה נשים מבוגרות ולמודות נסיון שמאמינות בזה.

וגם גברים, תאמין או לא. 

תראה, קראתי קצת הודעות שלך בפורום כלשהו, על כמה שחתונה זה עניין מטופש וכו' ושאתה רוצה להזהיר גברים שעומדים להתחתן וכל השיט הזה. 
אני מבינה שרגש זה לא צד חזק שלך.
אצלי כן, ולכן לא תבין אותי.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

מאמין ב"הורות משותפת" לפני חתונה 
מחקרים מוכיחים שאי אפשר לדעת אם זוג באמת מתאים - לפני שיש ילד שני ! 

אנשים חושבים שאם הם עושים סקס פעמיים ביום, חיים טוב, ונוסעים לחו"ל 6 פעמים בשנה, 
והם גם חיים יחד שלוש שנים, זה אומר שהם מוכנים 

אפילו ילד ראשון לא מעיד על היכולת שלכם להיות זוג מתאים ! 
הקושי האמיתי מגיע כשיש ילד שני

מי שמתחתן לפני ילד שני ברבנות, יכול להגיע בקלות למצב שאת השנים היפות בחייו 
הוא יעביר בבית הדין הרבני 

גודל האולם, מחיר המנה, עיצוב שמלת הכלה, הנעליים, כל זה שטויות 
אבל כמעט בזה בלבד מתעסקות בחורות לפני הריון 

אם זורקים את כל זה לצד, יש המון זמן לחשוב על הדברים החשובים באמת והם:

בדיקות גנטיות 
הסכם ממון [ מונע מריבות, הכל ברור מראש ] 

את הכסף של החתונה אני מעדיף להשקיע בביטוחי בריאות של הורי החתן והכלה 
במקום לעשות חתונה יקרה - שלא תשאיר כסף להורים לחיות בפנסיה 
בטח לא לעזור לילדים שלהם ולנכדים שלהם 

אני גם נגד "חתונה" ברבנות וגם נגד "חתונה" מפוארת באולם
זאת ההתחלה הכי גרועה לחיי זוגיות !

למה ?

כי ככל שהחתונה צנועה יותר - זה מכין את הזוג לחיים האמיתיים 
וגם משאיר לו כסף לדברים החשובים באמת 

ויסלחו לי כל חברי כנופיית תעשיית החתונות - שבגיל 17 הייתי חלק ממנה 
שעבור חלום מטופש מרוששים זוגות צעירים


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

אז אתה בא לפורום חתונות 
כדי לפרסם את האג'נדה שלך נגד חתונות? 

וואו, מבריק מצידך...

תודה, עשינו את ההחלטה שלנו. אתה מוכן לעזוב אותנו בשקט?


----------



## Dormicum (19/1/13)

בשביל לנהל דיון 
צריך מינימום של עולם מונחים ושפה משותפים, זה לא המקרה כאן.
הפער בינך לבין רב המשתתפים תהומי מדי. אתה רואה בהתאמה לחיים משותפים סוג של מפרט טכני וגנטי של בני הזוג וחושב  שפירוק חבילה לצורך נוחות על סמך התאמה גנטית הוא מתכון לחיים מאושרים וקלים.
רב האנשים בדיון ובכלל בציבור החילוני חושבים שיש הרבה יותר ערובה לחיים טובים בתכונות ומעלות טובות, אמון וחברות הדדית, אהבה ושיתוף, ולכן המשקל של זה בבחירת בני זוג הוא העיקרי, בעוד ששיקולים כמו "המפרט הטכני" אינם ערובה לכלום. אם אתה חושב שבני אדם הם מחשבים, שצריך ללכת על המחשב הכי משוכלל ויציב בשוק, אתה יודע שגם עתידם של מחשבים להתקלקל בסוף. שלא כמו מחשבים - לא זורקים ומחליפים לחדש.

אבל שוב, הפער כאן גדול מדי לדעתי בשביל לנהל דיון אינטיליגנטי, אז אני סיימתי עם איחול עבורך, שבבוא היום כשלא הכל יילך כפי שתכננת, תמצא את היכולת להתמודד עם העניין בצורה הטובה ולא הקלה של לברוח.


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

מעריצה אותך על היכולת להשאר רגועה 
נוכח ההשתלחות הפסיבית אגרסיבית הזו, המקטינה, שלא מאפשרת מקום גם לדעות אחרות.
מודה שאותי הוא הצליח ממש להרגיז.

קראתי את ההודעות שלך ונהניתי מכל רגע (למרות שלא בדקתי את הגנים שלך)


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

תרשה לי לעצור את האידיליה שלך עם עצמך 
רק לרגע.
אני לא מאלו ששיכות לאסכולת "האהבה מנצחת את הכל", אני חושבת שאהבה זה דבר מורכב יותר.
אבל אני חושבת שעשית פה שני דברים - הדבר הראשון הוא חוסר היכולת לשמוע ולקבל דעות נוספות ומנוגדות לשלך, בצורה מרומזת אבל נוכחת אתה מקטין פעם אחר פעם את הדוברות העומדות מולך ומבטל את דבריהן. אתה חושב שאתה הבאת את בשורת הדיון האינטיליגנטי, בלי לבדוק דברים לעומקם. האם קראת דיוני עבר? 

הדבר השני שהבאת הוא תפיסת עולם אחרת מאוד משל רובנו, שאגב מזכירה מאוד את תורת הגזע. 
אולי יש בך פחד גדול של תחושת חוסר המשמעות שבחייך, והדבר היחיד שמקל על הפחד הוא המחשבה על ילדים שייתנו תחושה של חיי נצח. במקרה כזה אני חושבת שייקל עליך מאוד להפגש עם פסיכולוג/ית מידי פעם. זה יעזור עם אותה תחושה של חוסר משמעות. תחושה שמקבלת מקום רב במחקר של הפסיכולוגיה האקזיסטנציאליסטית.

אם אתה בודק התאמה לבן זוג דרך גנים, אתה פותח פתח לתפיסה מכניסטית לגבי בני אדם, מבטל אספקטים אחרים של חיים, ומבטל את העובדה שיש משמעות גם לאיך שאנחנו עוברים את הדרך הזו. למשל, אני יכולה למצוא מישהו שגנטית מתאים לי (למרות שכמו שאמרו לך פה לפניי, אין דבר כזה, אבל נניח את זה לרגע לשם הדיון) - האם זה מניח הורות טובה? חיים טובים? אושר? איזה חיים זה מבטיח לילדיי. ואם אנחנו כבר בנושא הזה, מה לגבי אנשים עם מחלה גנטית, האם כחברה צריך להרוג אותם? תבין, אתה פותח פה דיון רחב הרבה יותר מבדיקות גנטיות שיהוו מסננת לבן או לבת זוג. זוהי תפיסה שמכילה בתוכה ומניחה הנחות קריטיות לגבי החברה האנושית.

סליחה שיצאתי מתפקידי המגדרי כאישה ודיברתי על משהו שאינו נעליים.
בן זוגי קרא את ההודעות שלך ומסר לך שאם אתה רוצה לעשות בדיקות גנטיות לפני חתונה, אתה מוזמן לעשות כן, ובאותה נשימה ביקש שתניח לנו לנפשנו עם דעות מסוג זה.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

האם יש רק גבר אחד בעולם ? 
לא, ואחרי כל בחורה חילונית שאני מכיר חיזרו לפחות עשרה בבונים 

לא יקרה כלום, אם באמצע, בין הצבא לבחירת השניצל \ עוף, גם תקדישו כמה דקות 
לעשות משהו שלא קשור לתפאורה ליום אחד, אלא להתאמה שלכם להיות הורים

ולהיות הורים, זה אחריות, שחלק ממנה זה לעשות את הבדיקות בזמן, 
ולדעתי הלא הגיונית לדעתכן - זה אומר לא אחרי החתונה - אלא לפני 

לדעתי כל בחורה שמגיעה לגיל 18+ צריכה לקבל מידע בנושא 

לא נראה לי שכיום אנשים בכללל מבינים את המשמעויות של זה 

בגלל שאני בכל זאת גדול ממכם בכמה שנים טובות, אני חושב שיש לגיל משמעות 
בהבנת הדברים, זה לא התנשאות לומר שלתת למישהי בת 20 לקבל החלטות חשובות 
רק על סמך תחושת בטן זה לא נכון


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

זו התנשאות פר סה 
דבר ראשון אני עוד מעט בת 28 ולכן עצם ההנחה שלך היא שגויה מיסודה ומגיעה ממקום מאוד לא בטוח ומפחד.
אשמח לדעת איך הבנת שקיבלנו החלטה על סמך תחושות בטן? מהיכן הגיעה ההשערה הזו? האם אתה יכול לתקף אותה? או שמא היא מגיעה רק כדי להעליב ולפגוע? 
ואולי זה מסתדר עם ההשערות שלך אז אתה לא טורח לבדוק או לאמת אותם - אל תהיה חוקר, כבר אמרתי, לא?

כפי שכתבתי לך, ועדיין לא התייחסת בצורה עניינית, דבר שאני מציעה שתתחיל לעשות - בחירת מסלול החיים לפי בחירה גנטית, לא רק מזכירה את תורת הגזע, היא גם פותחת לדיון נושא הרב היותר רחב מאשר בחירת בן זוג רק לפי הגנים שהוא ייתן לילדיי.

וכמו שאמרו לך בעבר - אני רואה זוגיות כדבר רחב הרבה יותר מרק הורות, ולכן אין לנו בסיס משותף לדיון.
אבל אולי זה רק בגלל שאני אישה ודעתי קלה עליי.

מציעה לך להתחיל לבדוק לפני שאתה כותב "עובדות".
למרות שזה יפריע לך לבנות תיאוריות לא מבוססות שאיתן קל לך יותר לחיות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/13)

איפה עובר הגבול? 
קראתי את התגובות בשרשור הזה ואני רואה שיש כאן ערבוב בין הרבה מושגים. 
מצד אחד, החברה החילונית שטחית בעיניך (באופן גורף תוך זריקת סיסמאות וסטיגמות לחלל האוויר) ומצד שני, מי שבאמת אחראית תבצע בדיקות גנטיות לפני החתונה ואם היא לא עושה זאת - היא חסרת אחריות וגם - שהרבה יותר חשוב לחשוב על התאמה גנטית מאשר על אירוע חתונה (כאשר לדבריך, כל מה שנשים מתעסקות בו לפני שיש להן ילדים זה הצבע של המפות והמפיות ותעשיית החתונות מרוששת את כולם!). 

החיים הם לא שחור ולבן והם גם לא אוסף של סטיגמות או סיסמאות ומשפטי "מפתח". 
החיים הרבה יותר מורכבים מזה ומלאים בגוונים של אפור ומי שבוחרת בדרך מסוימת - זה לא כי היא שטחית - כל אדם עושה את הבחירות שלו לפי השקפת עולמו. 

אני רואה שהדיון כאן נגרר למעגלים לא פרודקטיביים אז רק אפרט בקצרה- 

כתבת שטיפולי IVF יכולים לגרום למוות. זה ממש לא המצב. זה נכון שטיפולי IVF פחות נעימים, אבל הרבה זוגות עוברים אותם בהצלחה. גם אם בני זוג יתחתנו ותהיה ביניהם התאמה גנטית הם יכולים בקלות להגיע ל-IVF מכל מיני סיבות - בין אם בגלל שהם "לא מוסברים" (זוגות שפשוט לא מצליחים להיכנס להיריון למרות ש"על הנייר" אין שום סיבה רפואית לכך) ושמעתי על כמה וכמה זוגות כאלו, מסתבר שזה די נפוץ ובין אם הם סובלים מכל מיני בעיות. 

גם אם בין בני הזוג אין התאמה גנטית - בגלל אחת מהתסמונות שקיימות - הם עדין יוכלו להיות הורים לילדים ביולוגיים באמצעות טיפולי IVF או על ידי בדיקת העובר בשלב מוקדם של ההיריון - הסיבה- גם אם שני בני הזוג נשאים של מחלה גנטית ברוב המקרים יש 25% סיכון שהעובר יקבל את המחלה. 

ובקיצור- יש כל כך הרבה סיבות שבגללן זוגות מתקשים להיכנס להיריון. רק אחוז קטן מאותם מקרים של זוגות שמתקשים להיכנס להיריון קשור בנושא של שני בני הזוג שנושאים גן בעייתי. 
וגם לזוגות שיש לשניהם גן "בעייתי" יש אפשרות להיכנס להיריון ולבצע טיפולים מיוחדים או לחלופין - לבדוק את העובר. 

מבחינתי - ברגע שנחליט להיכנס להיריון נבצע בדיקות גנטיות. בדיקות גנטיות הן כמובן מאד חשובות אבל הן לא בסיס לבחירת בן זוג. 
בין בני זוג צריך קצת יותר מ"התאמה גנטית" ואם גם ככה לרוב האנשים קשה למצוא בן זוג שהם אוהבים ורוצים לבלות איתו את שארית חייהם - אז להכניס גם את הנושא הגנטי לעניין - זה בעייתי. 

בחברה החילונית אנשים מכירים את בני הזוג ולא בהכרח יודעים אם הם יתחתנו איתו. 

ולגבי זה שלא כל היריון הוא מתוכנן - רוב האנשים שאני מכירה הביאו ילדים לפי היריון מתוכנן. ואם ההיריון לא מתוכנן - יותר חשוב לדאוג שההורים ידאגו לילד. אפשר לעשות בדיקות גנטיות גם אחרי שנכנסים להיריון ולהספיק גם לעשות את הבדיקות המתאימות...


----------



## Major Thom (20/1/13)

עוד תיקון קטן 
סתם למקרה שמישהי מסתמכת על הנאמר פה,
צ'יפ גנטי לא מחליף את בדיקת מי השפיר - אלא זה עוד משהו שאפשר לעשות עם מי השפיר שמוציאים בבדיקה 
(כמו שבודקים מחלות ספציפיות עם רלוונטיות במשפחה, וכמו שבודקים כרומוזומים).

ובנוגע לנושא הדיון - כמו שכבר אמרו פה לפני, בדיקות גנטיות צריך לעשות לפני שמתכננים ילדים
גם אם ההריון לא מתוכנן ורוצים לשמור עליו - אפשר לעשות את הבדיקות הגנטיות בתחילתו במידה ויש בעיה להמשיך עם בירור בבדיקת מי שפיר (יש מספיק זמן).


----------



## Major Thom (20/1/13)

עוד תיקון קטן 
סתם למקרה שמישהי מסתמכת על הנאמר פה,
צ'יפ גנטי לא מחליף את בדיקת מי השפיר - אלא זה עוד משהו שאפשר לעשות עם מי השפיר שמוציאים בבדיקה 
(כמו שבודקים מחלות ספציפיות עם רלוונטיות במשפחה, וכמו שבודקים כרומוזומים).

ובנוגע לנושא הדיון - כמו שכבר אמרו פה לפני, בדיקות גנטיות צריך לעשות לפני שמתכננים ילדים
גם אם ההריון לא מתוכנן ורוצים לשמור עליו - אפשר לעשות את הבדיקות הגנטיות בתחילתו במידה ויש בעיה להמשיך עם בירור בבדיקת מי שפיר (יש מספיק זמן).


----------



## אוגלה (19/1/13)

כמו שאמרו, רוב הבנות לא רואות את הבמה כאן 
לדבר על הנושא הזה. לא כי זה נושא "טאבו", אלא כי הקשר שלו לחתונה הוא מזערי עד לא קיים. עובדה שיש לא מעט פורומים בתפוז שעוסקים בנושא, ושניים מהם גם מקושרים לפורום בצד שמאל תחת "נושאים קשורים", ויש עוד כ-10 פורומים שעוסקים בנושאים הללו בדיוק.

ואם כבר, דבר חשוב ומהותי עבורי בבחירת בן הזוג הוא האם האדם הזה שותף לערכים שלי בנושא גידול הילדים, האם הוא יהיה אבא טוב ומושקע בגידול הילדים לא פחות ממני, האם הוא יהיה בן זוג תומך וסלע להישען עליו כאשר המשפחה שלנו תעבור קשיים, ולא עניין אותי כהוא זה האם הזרע שלו יכול לעשות לי ילדים בריאים. גם אם לא - זה בדיוק סוג הקשיים שאני יודעת שהזוגיות שלנו תדע להתגבר עליהן.


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

כמו שכתבתי לך למטה אדון חתונה הפוכה 
אל תהיה חוקר.. זה כנראה גדול עלייך


----------



## yulka303 (19/1/13)

זה מצחיק שזה מופנה לציבור החילוני, כשבציבור 
הדתי חרדי מחלות גנטיות חוגגות..


----------



## הגר והכוכב (19/1/13)

ומה אם התחתנת והבחורה חלתה בסרטן? 
ומה אם התחתנת והבחור שלך עשה תאונה עם האופנוע ונשאר נכה?
ומה אם התחתנת והבחורה פתאום קיבלה התקף לב?
אז נעשה בדיקות רפואיות מקיפות לפני החתונה
ונעשה בירור היסטוריה משפחתית גם כן מלא ומקיף לפני שבכלל יצא לנו להכיר
ואם הבחור נראה פזיז או חובב אקשן אז גם נוותר עליו מראש
אולי אם הוא לא טבעוני זה סיבה מספיק טובה לפסול אותו מראש? בעצם גם טבעוני זה לא בריא... 
ומה לגבי ההתנהלות שלה לגבי הכסף? 

נגמר לי הכוח לתאר את האבסורד בשאלה אני מקווה שהוא מספיק ברור
להציב רשימת קריטריונים מסויימת לפני החתונה זה אבסורד
להציב רשימת קריטריונים לפני החתונה זה בלתי אפשרי בכלל, אי אפשר לתכנן את כל החזיתות, ומ"אין תפתח הרעה"


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

לגמרי.


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

כמה מפתיע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נו, ההודעה הזו הולכת להגיע לראשי בתפוז ממש בקרוב. 
למה?
כי אדון חתונה הפוכה פתח את הדיון במטרה לעורר עניין בפורום, הודעה שתקודם בתפוז. 
הנה, תראו:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=22&messageid=167009215

מקסים נכון?

מנהלות, אני באמת בעד למחוק את כל הדיון הזה, שנודף ממנו ריח חזק של שובניזם ונסיון לעורר מהומה בפורום כלשהו. גועל נפש.


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

אני עם אביה 
למרות שאולי כדאי דווקא כן להשאיר את הדיון.
אדם עם שכל ישר שקורא את ההודעות, יכול לראות את התגובות האינטלקטואליות שנכתבו בתגובה להשתלחויות שוביניסטיות מקטינות.
אותן השתלחויות מעידות רק על חוסר הביטחון והפחד של הכותב להדמות לטיפש.

כפי שכתבתי למעלה - הוא ראה שמרבית הכותבות לא מסכימות עם דעותיו. עמדו בפניות שתי אופציות:
1. כולן לא מסכימות איתי -> כנראה שאני טועה
2. כולן לא מסכימות איתי -> כנראה שהן טפשות/צעירות/נשים/אמוציונאליות/חושבות רק על קניית נעליים וכל סוג אחר של אמירה שממזערת את הקיום הנשי למקום דיכוטומי מאוד - הן או טפשות (מעוניינות רק בקניית נעליים) או שהן כמו גברים (רציונאליות).

הוא בחר באופציה השנייה, כדי שיהיה לו נוח.
אני מניחה שבקריאה מעמיקה של הדיון, כל אדם בר דעת יוכל לראות בבירור את אותו פיתרון דיסוננס שהוא יצר לעצמו.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

אל תתנו לעובדות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לבלבל אתכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את אומרת שקיבלתי תשובות
אז שאלתי שאלה פשוטה ולא קיבלתי לה מענה 

אם ממילא אתן עושות את הבדיקות הגנטיות לפני ההריון - למה שלא תעשו אותן לפני החתונה ?

שוב, אין כאן ויכוח על נחיצות הבדיקות, אני שואל רק למה לא לעשות אותן כמו אצל החרדים 
לפני החתונה ? 

אני לא מתייחס לנשים כאל מטומטמות, בשונה מהתחושה שלכן, הרי יש כאן גם סטודנטיות לרפואה שהגיבו,
אני בהחלט מתייחס אליהן כאל צעירות, שתעשיית החתונות גרמה להן לשכוח מה חשוב יותר ומה חשוב פחות 

המטרה שלי היא להעלות את המודעות בציבור החילוני, ותסלחו לי, אני לא מצליח להבין איך נשים 
וגברים הולכים ומתחתנים ב200 אלף ש"ח לפני שעשו בדיקות גנטיות 

ענו לי כאן, שגג נבחר באימוץ, והגבתי על כך שאני לא מאמין שזאת החלטה שתשרוד לעד 
כל גבר או אשה רוצים בסוף ילד בילוגי - ואם יש בעייה רק אצל אחד, זה גם חכם יותר להתגרש 

תסלחו לי שאני לא קונה את כל המתיקות הזאת של "אם יש בעיות נהיה איתו עד 120 גם בלי ילדים"
תסתכלו מסביב ותראו על מה מפרקים משפחות, על זה שמישהי רק חושבת שהוא יותר מידי זמן 
עם העובדת שלו, על זה שהוא לא הביא לה כסף לX שכל החברות שלה קנו 

ושאני יאמין שפתאום, למרות שאין ילדים, תמשיכו לנשק את הגבר מכף רגל ועד ראש ?

פשוט התשובות שקיבלתי נראו לי מתחמקות ולא אמיתיות או כאלו שלא מבינות את המציאות 

הכדור חזר למגרש שלכן, ותענו לי, מה נראה לכם יקרה, לא בינך לבין החבר שלך
אלא בדרך כלל בין זוג כזה ?

לפי ההלכה, אני צריך להזכיר זאת עילה לגירושין - אז עכשיו התנ"ך ולא אני זה שהפך 
את המצב שבו אחד מבני הזוג עם בעיות פוריות או התאמה - לסיבת גירושים 

תפסיקו לתקוף אותי, כי בנתיים זה 100 נשים על גבר אחד, 
ותענו לי תשובות אמיתיות 

למה מתוך 100 נשים, רק אחת וחצי עשתה בדיקות גנטיות לפני החתונה ?
איפה פה ההיגיון ?

אין כאן היגיון ! אתן אולי לא מפגרות, לפחות זה לא מה שאני חושב,

אני חושב שיש כאן תופעת עדר, שלכולן חייב להיות 1+2+3 בחתונה 
ובלי יונים מבטלים חתונה

לפחות בתור גבר אני ישר איתכם ואומר לכם שאני הכי בעד לבטל את החגיגה 
המיותרת הזאת ולהשאיר את הכסף למשכנתא 

אבל יש מעט מאוד נשים שיוותרו על זה - אתן מתנהגות כמו תינוקות 
שהשטויות חשובות, והדברים החשובים - לא זוכים לחצי מזמן המחשבה שמעסיק אתכן
בחירת התפריט ליום אחד בחיים 

כאשר בדיקה כזאת יכולה להיות השפעה לכל החיים שלכן 

ואין לי בעיות שתחשבו שאני טרול או מה שבא לכן 
אני בטוח שמתוך מעל 800 נשים שקראו את ההודעות שלי 
יהיו לפחות 10 חכמות, שגם יקחו את הרעיון ברצינות 

ההודעות כאן הן לא עבורכן אלא עבור 10 מתוך 800 שיקראו את ההודעה
ויבינו שלמרות שאני בדעת מיעוט אני צודק 

וזה כל מה שצריך, כדי לשנות את המגמה, של היום, 

200 אלף ואלפי שעות על סידור פרחים וכל החרטא 
0 שעות 0 ש"ח על בדיקות גנטיות 

אם לא נצחק על זה איך תבינו עד כמה זה הזוי ?


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

או שאתה לא קורא את התגובות 
או יש לך עיכוב חמור בהתפתחות הקוגניטיבית שלא מאפשרת לך להגיע להסקת מסקנות.
אני מציעה לך בחום רב לקרוא את שנאמר, לפני שאתה ממשיך לענות בצורה משולחת רסן כזו.

מתייחסת להודעה שלך - 
אמרת "אני לא מתייחס לנשים כאל מטומטמות"-  בהודעה אחרת כתבת, ואני מצטטת "לא יודע עדיין איך לנסח את זה בצורה שגם נשים יבינו כמה זה חשוב והגיוני" - אם זאת לא נראית לך התייחסות אל נשים כאל מטומטמות, אין לי עוד מה להוסיף. 

אמרת "אני לא מצליח להבין איך נשים וגברים הולכים ומתחתנים ב200 אלף ש"ח לפני שעשו בדיקות גנטיות" - אם בחרתי בו בלי להתחתן איתו ולא הוצאתי שקל על החתונה, אז זה בסדר? איזו מין טענה זאת?

אמרת "והדברים החשובים - לא זוכים לחצי מזמן המחשבה שמעסיק אתכן" - מאיפה אתה יודע שזה לא מעסיק אותנו?
מאיפה הבאת את זה?

מעסיק אותנו, חשבנו, - *המסקנה היא שונה משלך. נסה לקבל את זה. * 
תקרא בבקשה שוב את התגובות ואז תדע מהי המסקנה, אני חושבת שגם ואני וגם השאר ביזבזנו זמן יקר על לנסות להסביר לך למה זה לא שיקול בבחירת בן או בת זוג.
הסיבה היחידה שאני ממשיכה לענות לך היא שאני חושבת שאסור לתת לאנשים שמתבטאים כמוך לגבי נשים את הזכות לביטוי ברשת האינטרנט.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

שאלוהים יברך את אמריקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מה שטוב באמריקה זה שיכולה להיות לך דעה שונה - ויקשיבו לך - כאן זה תופעת העדר 

ואתן קולטות איך גבר מואשם בזה שהוא חושב שאתן טיפשות ? מזה שהוא כתב 

מתייחסת להודעה שלך -
אמרת "אני לא מתייחס לנשים כאל מטומטמות"-  בהודעה אחרת כתבת, ואני מצטטת "לא יודע עדיין איך לנסח את זה בצורה שגם נשים יבינו כמה זה חשוב והגיוני" - אם זאת לא נראית לך התייחסות אל נשים כאל מטומטמות, אין לי עוד מה להוסיף. 

מאוד פשוט, לגברים אני יכול להסביר בשפה של גברים, לא יודע איך אומרים את זה בשפה של נשים 

לגבר אני יכול לומר כגבר אל גבר: תגיד, אם בבדיקות גנטיות, מתברר שבהריון שלך ושלה יש סיכוי גדול לתינוק עם בעיות גנטיות,
אתה בוחר באימוץ \ IVF \ אתם עדיין אתם מתחתנים \ או שאתה נשאר חבר שלה ועושה ילד לבלונדה, זאת מקומה שלישית 
שהיתה החברה הראשונה שלך ?  והוא לא ימצמץ ויגיד שהוא יגיד שלום יפה ויבחר ללכת עם הבלונדה 

2 שניות יקח לגבר להבין מה הכי נכון, גם אם זאת מישהי שהוא איתה 10 שנים

לעומת זאת נשים, שמחוברות מאוד לרגש, לוקח יותר זמן להבין שהדבר הנכון לעשות זה להיפרד במקרה הזה 
שפכתי כאן אלפי מילים, ואין אפילו בחורה אחת שקפצה ואמרה 

"אני אשקול את זה" "יכול להיות שזה הדבר הנכון"

אז כנראה יותר קשה לשכנע נשים, שזה הדבר הנכון לעשות במקרה כזה
ולי אין עדיין את המילים שיגרמו לבחורה להבין שבמצב כזה הבחירה להיפרד הגיונית 
לא פחות מהבחירה לאמץ או ללכת לIVF


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

אבל מהתגובה הבאה עדיין התעלמת:  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=167011077


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/13)

מה הקשר לתעשיית החתונות? 
באמת אני שואלת ואני מצפה לקבל תשובה אינטליגנטית!

יש לי תחושה שבכל פעם שאתה מרגיש קצת לא נוח עם הטיעון שלך, אתה ישר שולף "תעשיית החתונות", בלי אפילו לחשוב על הקשר. 
הבנות ענו לך כאן תשובות נהדרות שאף אחת מהן לא קשורה ליונים, שניצל או לנעליים - אבל לך כואבת תעשיית החתונות וזה לא קשור לבדיקות גנטיות. 

ולגופו של עניין - יכולות להיות כלכך הרבה בעיות אחרות שקשורות שבריאות כך שלבדוק את כולן זה בור ללא תחתית. דווקא אי-התאמה גנטית היא בעיה פתירה ויש דרכים להתמודד איתה. 
ואגב, יכול להיות שכן - יש אנשים שילד ביולוגי פחות חשוב להם! הם רוצים ילד - לא משנה איך!
וכתבו לך כאן בנות שהן מוכנות לאמץ ושבני הזוג שלהן גם מוכנים ושהן מוכנות להתמודד עם אי ההתאמה הגנטית בדרך אחרת אבל הזוגיות חשובה להן יותר. 

יש כל כך הרבה סיבות שבגללן קשר יכול להתפרק - כל כך הרבה סיבות לגירושין. לא שמעתי עדין על זוג אחד שהתגרש בגלל תוצאות של בדיקות גנטיות - התמודדו עם העניין. 
ואני בטוחה אגב, שאם יבדקו - ימצאו שזוג שהגיע למצב שהתגרשו בגלל בדיקות גנטיות - הקשר לא היה טוב מלכתחילה. בעיני, זו תופעה כל כך זניחה ויש תופעות הרבה יותר נפוצות שצריך לתת אליהן את הדעת- שאני לא מבינה למה נתפסת דווקא לזה.


----------



## evadani (19/1/13)

מעולם לא חשבתי על זה... 
אני מאמינה שאלוהים מזמן לנו את בני הזוג, וברגע שיש אהבה היא גוברת על הכל.
אז נכון, שזו אמונה ואמירה אבל אני מאמינה שכך זה גם יהיה .


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

אסור לסמוך על המזל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










|חרד 
ראשית, אני מאחל לך באופן אישי את החיים הכי מאושרים שיש 
אבל הם יכולים להגיע אם לא בכל דבר נסמוך על המזל 

זאת הבעיה בישראל, סומכים יותר מידי על המזל ועל המון דעות קדומות 

את יודעת, יש בארץ ובעולם גם המון זוגות וקהילות שלא עושים אולטראסאונד 
כשכבר יש תינוק 

אני סך הכל מסתכל על מי שלא עושה בדיקות לפני החתונה 
כמו מי שלא עושה בדיקות בזמן ההריון

ותבינו - לפני החתונה ניתן לעשות בדיקות מאוד מקיפות 
וגם אני לא חושב שכל תוצאה של בעייה קטנה אומר פירוק החבילה 

ממש לא 

אני רק בעד לקבל החלטות כאלו חשובות על סמך נתוני אמת 
ולא אמונות תפלות, רחשי לב, ותקוות 

ואני לא רוצה לעצבן אף אחד, רק להאיר זרקור לבחורות שכרגע 
100 אחוז מהזמן והכסף שלהם זה על מוזיקה ותפאורה של יום אחד בחיים שלהם 

במקום לבדוק בדיקה פשוטה, חצי יום, ולא סכום כספי בשמים
שיש לה השלכות אמיתיות לכל החיים, לכל יום ויום בחיים שלכם 

ושל הילדים שלכם !  

ונגיד שבבדיקות יצא שאתם חייבים תהליך מסויים ?
אם בזבזתם את כל הכסף על מסיבת החתונה 

אז היתה לכם חתונה מהממת 
אבל עד שיהיה לכם כסף לטיפולים יעברו שנים יקרות 

לכן אני אומר קבלו החלטות כאלו על סמך נתונים


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

תודה על הדאגה. 
אנחנו מסתדרות. שבת שלום.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

המסר החשוב שלי הוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מתנצל מראש על זה שהפורום דן בגללי בנושא שנמצא כנראה בסוג של טאבו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שלא מדברים עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הכוונה שלי לא לעצבן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אלא לעלות נושא חשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- שמושתק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - לדיון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני מרגיש שהדיון מיצה את עצמו ומודה לתגובות המפרגנות שקיבלתי במסרים 
וגם לתגובות הלא מפרגנות במסרים 

עכשיו אני זה שהולך לבחור בין שניצל לעוף, לא חתונה, סתם ארוחת שבת עם המשפחה

ורק כמה מילים לסיום [ אני לא הולך לצפות בתגובות בשעות הקרובות ] 

אני מאמין שחשוב יותר לעשות בדיקות כאלו לפני החתונה 
והיום יותר ויותר זוגות שבוחרים ב"הורות משותפת" עושים אותם 
לעומת זוגות בחתונה שרק מעט זוכרים בכלל שיש גם דבר כזה 

אהבה זה דבר חשוב, אבל גרף האהבה של כולנו משתנה כל יום, 
וזאת עובדה שאני כבר לא מאוהב במי שהייתי מאוהב רק לפני 20 שנה, 
ואפילו לא לפני שנה 

אל תשלו את עצמכם, שהאהבה שלכם תישאר בוערת בעוצמה המירבית 
כל שנות הזוגיות שלכם

לעומת זאת הדאגה לילדים שלכם תמיד תהיה מעל להכל, אפילו מעל אהבת הגבר שלכן,
לכן, מתוך ראייה קדימה, רצוי שלא תזלזלו בעצה ששוה זהב שקיבלתם, 
ותנסו לבחון דרך מעשית לעשות את הבדיקות הללו 

יכול להיות שמספיק שתעשו את הבדיקות לבד - בלי בן הזוג, 
ואם הכל בסדר אצלכן, אין צורך בבדיקות לבן הזוג [ כמו בחלק מהבדיקות לפני ההריון ] 

אבל לכו לבדוק את הנושא בצורה רצינית, ולא רק איך שהרגש שלכם מרגיש עכשיו 
תנו לראש לשלוט, לא לרגש 

שבת שלום !


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

אל תתנצל 
ואם תבחן דברים לעומקם, תוכל לראות שנעשים פה דיונים על "טאבו", למרות מה שהעלתה לא נתפס אאצלי כלל כטאבו, אבל אולי הבעיה היא אצלי.
אתה מתעקשה להתאים את העולם למה שאתה מצפה לשמוע - "לכו לבדוק את הנושא בצורה רצינית, ולא רק איך שהרגש שלכם מרגיש עכשיו 
תנו לראש לשלוט, לא לרגש". אם היית קורא את ההודעות פה, הייתה רואה שענו לך מתוך תפיסה רציונלית להפליא. 
אבל אולי יש לך נטייה להתעלם ממה שמפריע לך ולא מתאים לקביעה הא-פריורית שלך.


----------



## lanit (19/1/13)

אל דאגה 
כמו שאנחנו עושות סקר שוק רציני לגבי האיפור והשיער לקראת החתונה, כך בבוא היום נעשה גם סקר שוק רציני לפני הבאת ילדים לעולם.


----------



## lanit (19/1/13)

ועוד משהו שאולי יפתיע אותך 
חיפשתי קצת ברשת, ומצאתי הודעה מאוד דומה לרוח הדברים בהאתה כותב.

לינק:  http://www.doctors.co.il/forum-2556/message-58019

תשובתו של פרופ' יובל ירון, מומחה במיילדות גינקולוגיה ופריון, מומחה בגנטיקה רפואית: N"אד מעניין אבי אני נממליץ להתחתן עם מי שאוהבים ולא על פי שיוך עדתי"
אז אני אלך לפי עצת המומחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואחזור להתלבט לגבי השניצל.


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

תותחית


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

מעניין שהוא בוחר להתעלם 
דווקא מזה..


----------



## מנגו חצוף (19/1/13)

כשהדת משתלטת על החיים.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז אנחנו שמים את הצורך להגדיל את העם היהודי בצורה תעשייתית לפני הצורך שלנו בחיי אהבה ובטחון. 
תסלחו לי שלא קראתי את כל השרשור,
אבל מישהו פה נורא מזכיר לי את אגודת אפרת.
אצל החארות ההם כשאת מביאה ילד בטעות אז תשכחי מהטעות ותגדילי את כמות היהודים בעולם ותשכחי לחלוטין מהצורך שלך באהבה, בחיי משפחה תקינים, תשכחי מזה שהדבר האחרון שאת צריכה כרגע זה ילד שלא מתאים לך בגיל 17 או שהוא תוצאה של אונס.
כאן הוא עושה כמעט אותו דבר- תשכחי שהכרת בנאדם שאת אוהבת, שגורם לך ליציבות, שאמרת לו "כן" כי את רואה את עצמך מזדקנת איתו בעודו עוזר לך להקים משפחה. תשכחי. הקריטריון הקובע זה מה שניכם ביחד יכולים לתרום לעם היהודי להגדלת התפוצה, שאמורה אגב, להיות ללא דופי. 
עד כמה שאני מחכה להריון כמו לחתונה כמעט אין לי ספק ששום בדיקה גנטית לא תגרום לי להגיד לג'ינג'י "ביוש" ולהיפך, אני אשמח לעשות מצווה ולקחת ילד שלא שפר עליו מזלו, ולא משנה מה צבע עורו ומה זוית העיניים שלו, ואני אעניק לו את המשפחה שהייתי נותנת לילד מבשרי. 

אנשים שמתחתנים אחרי חודש כי הבדיקות הגנטיות יצאו טובות, לא באמת מאושרים, הם פשוט לא יודעים מה זה אושר אמיתי ואהבה שמבוססת על זמן ופחות על פרפרים ועל מילוי הצורך של ההורים והחברה להמשיך את השושלת.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

אני בעד "הורות משותפת" לא חתונה קתולית 
אני לא מנסה להגדיל את העם היהודי - זה לא התפקיד שלי ואני לא הולך להתחתן ברבנות 

אני סך הכל שאנשים יעשו את הבדיקות האלו בזמן הנכון 
לא אחרי החתונה ולפני ההריון 
אלא לפני החתונה 

זה באמת נשמע לכם הגיוני לעשות חתונה לפני שעשיתם בדיקות ?

בוקר טוב, אנחנו בשנת 2013, ועם כל הכבוד לאהבה, אתם עושים בדיקות לפני ההריון, 
אז מה הבעיה לעשות אותן בזמן הנכון באמת - שזה לפני החתונה 

לא יזיק לכם ללמוד את הדבר הנכון - גם אם השליח שמביא את הבשורה הוא אולי 
לא יודע עדיין איך לנסח את זה בצורה שגם נשים יבינו כמה זה חשוב והגיוני 

בעצם נראה לי שזה כל כך מקובע, שהבעיה היא לא בניסוח שלי 
אלא בזה שאני פשוט שובר טאבו - כך שאלו התגובות הצפויות עד שאנשים ישנו על זה לילה 
ויקומו ופתאום זה יראה להם הכי הגיוני לומר לבן הזוג לפני הצעת החתונה 

מותק - בוא נעשה בדיקות גנטיות לפני שאנחנו משקיעים 200 אלף במסיבה 
כדי לראות אולי בכלל צריך לשמור כל שקל פנוי לדברים חשובים יותר 

שוב, חתונה בעיניים שלי גם למי שזכה בלוטו, זה פשוט מסיבה מיותרת
ואת החגיגות הגדולות נעשה כאשר נהיה זוג פלוס שני ילדים - כי אז אנחנו לא 
סתם זוג שעף על עצמו ולא רואה כלום חוץ מאהבה חסרת הגיון אלא זוג שעבר יחד
את הדברים הכי משמעותיים בחיים, והחליט אחרי 2-3 ילדים שעכשיו זה לנצח יחד 

אבל מסיבה או לא זה לא הדיון כאן, אלא בדיקות גנטיות - מתי לעשות ?
רק לפני ההריון ?
או להיות חכמים - ולעשות את זה כשעוברים מסתם חברים לזוג שבוחן אפשרות 
להפוך לחתונה - קצת כמו אצל החרדים - כאן הם פשוט גאונים


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

מותק? זה מה שכתבת? 
או שמא אצבעותייך קלות על ההדק?

אני לא מבינה למה אתה חושב שיש לך זכות כלשהי לקרוא לאישה "מותק".
זהו ביטוי מקטין מזלזל פטרוניסטי ואין לו מקום, לא בפורום הזה ולא בשום מקום אחר.

אני מציעה לך בחום רב להפסיק לאלתר עם כינויי הזלזול האלו, הם לא מכבדים אותך.

ועוד משהו - 
גם אם אתה חושב שחתונה היא מסיבה מיותרת  (ואני מודה שבנקודה הזו אנחנו כנראה חולקים דעה), אתה צריך להפריד בין אקט החתונה ובין בחירת בן זוג או בת הזוג.
גם אם לא הייתי מזמינה מאה איש לראות אותי עומדת תחת חופה, עדיין לא הייתי בוחרת את בן זוגי מתוך ראייה מכניסטית של גנים. אני איתו כי מצאתי פרטנר לדרך. אני אוהבת את החוכמה שלו, אנחנו רואים עין בעין הרבה מתפיסות העולם, וכשאנחנו לא הוא מרחיב את עולמי ואני את שלו, טוב לי איתו ואני רוצה לחיות איתו. בלי קשר למה יוליד יום, בין עם אלו קשיים כלכליים, גנטיים או כל דבר אחר. 
אני ממליצה לך להכין סברות מנומקות ומבוססות, כי כרגע הסברות שלך לא מנומקות, ולכן לא רלוונטיות.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

אני מודה רק שאני כרגע בסוג של הלם 
איך יכול להיות שעל דבר כזה חשוב - אין ויכוח של 40 מול 60 אחוז 
אלא של 100 בנות נגד גבר אחד שחושב מהראש ולא מהלב


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

זאת לא הבעיה 
אתה מנציח רציונאליות כדבר הטוב היחידי, אז אני ממשיכה איתך באותה דרך.
תעשה את זה לאט, כך שאפילו אתה תוכל להבין, תעבור הודעה הודעה בדיון הזה ותנסה בלב שלם להגיד שלא נכתבו הודעות ר-צ-י-ו-נ-א-ל-י-ו-ת  שנעשו "מהראש" לדברייך על ידי רוב הנשים בדיון.
אני יודעת שקצת קשה לך עם זה, אבל נסה. בכל זאת פתחת דיון ואתה ממשיך להתעקש שלא לראות דברים בצורה עניינית.
הסיבות שנתנו לך פה הן רציונאליות ונעשו לאחר מחשבה והסקת מחשבות - למה קשה לך לראות את זה? זאת שאלה חשובה שעלייך לבדוק עם עצמך. זה רק ייקל עליך לחיות.

יש נושא - אני לא רואה אותו כמוך.  חשבתי, הבנתי, והסקתי מסקנות, אגב - זה נעשה במשותף עם בן זוגי ולא לבד.
אז המסקנות שלנו שונות משלך - תסביר לי שוב מה לא בסדר בזה?


----------



## ברבורה (19/1/13)

אתה ההוכחה לך שגנים זה לא הדבר הכי חשוב 
קודם תיהיה בן אדם.


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

אתה מתעקש 
לא לצאת מהתבניות המוכנות איתן באת, ולראייה:

1. אתה טוען שרק נשים הן נגד התאמת בן/בת זוג לפי גנים - הבאנו ציטוטים מבני הזוג הזכריים שחושבים אותו דבר כמונו. הפרכנו את הטענה הזאת.
2. אתה טוען שכולן פה מחליטות מהבטן ולא מהראש - ענו לך תשובות מנומקות ורציונליות מראות בדיוק את ההפך. הפרכנו את הטענה הזאת גם.

אתה מתעקש להשאר בתפקיד הקורבן שנושא את נס האמת הבלעדית. 
כשבפועל, לא בהכרח כך הוא הדבר. 

בקריאה חוזרת על הדיון - אפשר לראות טיעונים מוגדרים מוסברים ומנוסחים כהלכה שמתייחסים לשאלה שלך במלוא כובד הראש
ובתמורה תשובות מתנשאות שוביניסטיות ומקטינות - ושוב, ללא התייחסות עניינית לטענות שלנו.
אתה שוב ושוב מתעלם מעובדות שמוצגות כאן ומנציח עצמך כפרטנר לא ראוי להתייחסות.

שבוע טוב.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/13)

אולי זה בגלל שהגישה שלך 
שנשמעת לך הכי חכמה בעולם - היא בכלל לא כזו. 
היא לא בהכרח שכלתנית, אין לה בסיס מדעי מוצק והיא מתיימרת למצוא פתרון לבעיה שקיימת באחוז מאד קטן מהזוגות וגם כשהיא קיימת, יש לה פתרונות מדעיים מתקדמים!

ואגב, לא כל מה שמתאים לך - מתאים גם לאחרים. כל אחד שוקל את השיקולים שלו ובוחר בבחירות שלו. בגלל זה אנחנו בני אדם ולא רובוטים. 

חשבת על זה שאם כמות כזו גדולה של אנשים מסבירה לך למה הגישה שלך בעייתית ומוטעית - שאולי צריך להתנתק מזה שמי שעונה לך זה בעיקר נשים ולחשוב שאולי יש משהו במה שאומרים לך ושאולי אתה לא כל כך חכם כמו שאתה חושב?


----------



## אוגלה (19/1/13)

זה דווקא ממש לא הביטוי הכי שוביניסטי 
בהודעה הזו. המשפט הזה הרבה הרבה יותר גרוע:
"לא יודע עדיין איך לנסח את זה בצורה שגם נשים יבינו כמה זה חשוב והגיוני".
הבעיה הכי גדולה שהוא לא מבין שאנחנו בוחרות אדם שיהיה אבא טוב ומוצלח  , ולא זרע בבנק הזרע. אם וכאשר אני אגש לבחור זרע אני אכן אעשה את הבדיקות הרלוונטיות, אבל הזרע הזה לא יעניק ערכים וחינוך לילדים שלי, אלא הגבר שאיתו אני בוחרת לגדל את ילדי העתידיים (בין אם באופן טבעי, באמצעות IVF או מאומצים)


----------



## coffeetoffy (19/1/13)

לא עשיתי, וגם לא נעשה. 
במידה ונתקל במחסומים כגון בעיות אצל אחד משנינו (חו"ח), נגש לאחת מהאלטרנטיבות הרבות שקיימות היום. 
וכן, דיברנו על זה..


----------



## coffeetoffy (19/1/13)

טוב תגובות כמו שלי זה מה שיוצא לפני שקוראים 
את כל השרשור.. 
וופסי


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

למה וופסי? 
ענית על השאלה לעניין, הכל סבבה. זה שהוא לא מבין את התשובה הזו זו לא בעיה שלך.


----------



## coffeetoffy (19/1/13)

תודה 
התכוונתי לזה שרק מהתגובות שלכן הבנתי שהוא כנראה איזה טרול שבא לפרסם משהו או שבכלל לא מעניין אותו מה דעתנו, הוא מתעקש שדעתו היא הנכונה..


----------



## Bobbachka (19/1/13)

אני לא מצליחה להבין איך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחד מצליח... 
לעורר פה כזאת מהומה.

זה לא משנה הרי מה נגיד, ואיך נסביר את עצמינו- לא נצליח לשנות את עמדתו ודעתו והוא בטח ובטח לא יצליח לשנות את הדעות שלנו.
אז חבל על האצבעות של כולנו, הרי התגובות הנזעמות שלנו רק גורמות לו סיפוק- בואו נפרד יפה כידידים.


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

אני כבר הבנתי למה הנושא הזה טאבו שלא מדברים עליו 
אני לא משתף אתכם בזה, כדי לא לעצבן אתכן 

אני לא כאן כדי לעצבן אף אחד 
אלא כדי לומר לכן בנות יקרות 

תקדישו אחוז אחד מהכסף והזמן שאתן מקדישות לסידור פרחים, נעלים, בר, יונים, זיקוקים, דיי-גיי, שניצל, 
ולכו לעשות בדיקות גנטיות 

לא לפני ההריון 

אלא לפני החתונה 

עכשיו זה לא מקובל - בערך כמו שעד היום יש כאלו שלא עושות אולטראסאונד בהריון 

תפסיקו להשתיק, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 לתרץ למה לא צריך,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כי זאת הדעה שלי, זכותכן לעשות מה שבא לכן, אבל לא לצרוח טרול, בלי לענות באמת על השאלה 

למה לפני ההריון כן 
ולפני ששפכתם 200 אלף ש"ח על מסיבה 
לא 

אתן לא מפגרות 
אתן שבויות של תעשיית חתונות שהפכה את העיקר לטפל ואת הטפל לעיקר


----------



## Bobbachka (19/1/13)

אני מבקשת בכל לשון של בקשה לא לענות לו יותר. 
לא מדובר בפרטנר ממשי לדיון הזה. הדיון מוצה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/1/13)

מנהלות יקרות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
בבקשה בבקשה, מחקו את השרשור הזה. לא יוצא ממנו כלום חוץ ממהומה בפורום, שזה בדיוק מה שפותח ההודעה התכוון לעשות (במטרה כמובן להמליץ עליה לתפוז, שיקדמו אותה). 

הוא עובר גם בפורומים אחרים ומנסה להצית גם שם ויכוחים..


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (20/1/13)

יש כאן דיון מעניין ביותר 
כמה תשובות מאוד מעניינות 

ו1000 פעם 
אמרתי אני סך הכל שתעשו את הבדיקות שעושים לפני ההריון 
לפני החתונה 

מה הבעייה ?

זה בערך כמו להגיד, חמודה, מותק, במקום לשלם בסוף החודש עם ריבית
שלמי בתחילת החודש ותחסכי ריבית והצמדה


----------



## אביה המואביה (20/1/13)

נו באמת. 
הבעיה היא שאתה מסרב להבין את מה שמסבירים לך. 
אין בעיה שתחזיק בדעותיך. הבעיה מתחילה כשאתה מבקש תשובות ואז מסרב להכיר בהן. 

פתחת את הדיון הזה לא בגלל שבאמת רצית לדעת או להאיר את ענינו.
כל מה שרצית היה לעורר סערה, כמו שעשית בפורומים אחרים.

אני לא מעוניינת בזה בפורום הזה.


----------



## coffeetoffy (20/1/13)

מז"א מה הבעיה? 
א. מי שמך להכנס פה לבנות לגנטיקה שלהן או של בני זוגן?
ב. לצורך העניין, לגבי הדוגמה הדבילית שלך, מי שמך כמנהל הבנק של הבנות פה? בא להן לשלם ריבית בסוף החודש, לך תשב על קקטוס ותירגע כבר, כמה רמזים אתה צריך בשביל להבין שאתה לא רצוי פה להמשך הדיון?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (20/1/13)

כמה התנשאות וכמה הידחפות 
קודם כל אני לא בטוח שהציבור הדתי עורך בדיקות גנטיות לפני החתונה. אם בכלל אז רק (או בעיקר) הציבור החרדי.
כמו שיש דברים רבים שאיננו לומדים מהציבור החרדי, מפני שהוא איננו מודל להתנהלות נכונה, גם בנושא הזה, לדעתי, אין כאן דוגמא של התנהלות מומלצת

בלי קשר לזה, החל מהודעת הפתיחה ולאורך כל הדיון אתה קובע קביעות שאין להן על מה להתבסס, ואומר: קבלו דעתי - היא הדעה הנכונה. אני לא חושב שזו דרך טובה לעורר דיון


----------



## אביה המואביה (20/1/13)

מסכימה איתך לגמרי.


----------



## אלונה1987 (20/1/13)

חתונה הפוכה יקר 
ילדים הם ברכה, גם אם הם לא מושלמים ובריאים ב-100%.
אימוץ היא מצווה ולא תמיד רק פתרון לבעיות פוריות או בעיות גנטיות, אלא לפעמים זה בנוסף לילדים ביולוגיים.
נישואים אצלנו החילונים זה מתוך ולמען האהבה והם לא תלויים בשום דב, בטח לא בהתאמה גנטית, כי למרות מה שנראה לך, אנחנו הנשים לא מכונות רבייה אלא בני אדם.
חלקנו עשינו ונעשה בדיקות לפני החתונה, והיתר אחרי, כל אחת בזמנה שלה לפי התכנון, ואף אחת מאיתנו לא תפרד מבן זוגה לחיים בגלל אי התאמה גנטית, כי אנחנו לא מתחתנים בשידוך קר וענייני!
וגם אם חס וחלילה הילדים של כולנו לא יהיו מושלמים (כמו שאתה מבין לנכון) אנחנו עדיין נאהב אותם, כמו שכנראה לא אהבו אותך מעולם, אחרת איך ניתן להסביר את הבורות הרגשית שאתה מביע פה?

הרוב פה נשים, לא בגלל שאנחנו שטחיות, אלא משום שאתם הגברים לרוב נותנים לנו לעבוד קשה בשבילכם, ואנחנו טובות בזה, בהכל למעשה! אתה תמצא אותנו קרוב לוודאי גם שולטות בשאר הפורומים, אבל אולי זה סתם בגלל שאנחנו אוהבות לפטפט.
אני אשמח לדבר איתך על נושאים ברומו של עולם, יש לי שני תארים בגיל 25, תאמין לי שיש לי בראש הרבה יותר מבחירת נעליים או שניצל (אה וגם הספקתי לשרת שירות צבאי מלא, מה שקרוב לוודאי אתה לא עשית). אבל משום מה יש לי תחושה שאתה אדם קטן וממורמר ואין לך יותר מדי מה לתרום לשיחה!

יש לי גבר מדהים בבית, שבז לך ברגעים אלו ממש, כי מבחינתו ההתאמה בינינו היא הרבה יותר מגנטיקה.

בנות יקרות, חברותיי לפורום, אתן מנעימות לי את זמני כל פעם מחדש, אני מאחלת לכולנו בריאות, אהבה וזוגיות מאושרת וכמובן התאמה גנטית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ואם לא נאמץ)
איכשהו כל הדיון הזה רק גרם לרצות יותר להיכנס כבר להריון


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (21/1/13)

אלונה, אהבתי את מה שכתבת


----------



## אביה המואביה (21/1/13)

אני מסירה בפנייך את הכובע 
כי הצלחת לנסח בדיוק מופתי את מה שאני חושבת. 

לא שאני חושבת שזה יעזור לבחור להבין, אבל עדיין, כל הכבוד.


----------



## אלונה1987 (21/1/13)

תודה אביה!!


----------

